# Weiterentwicklung von WAR



## rocksor (9. Juli 2010)

Hey Leute
Ich hab hier mal ne einfache Frage. Da ich mal irrgendwann gehört hatte, dass WAR nicht mehr weiterentwickelt werden sollte, wollte ich jetzt mal Fragen was mit dieser Entwicklung überhaupt gemeint ist.
Ist damit gemeint, dass keine neuen Content Patches oder Addons mehr dazu kommen werden sondern nur noch Balancepatches und Bugfixes?
Das ist für mich ehrlichgesagt DER Kritikpunkt wieder mit WAR anzufangen, daher frag ich hier.
Und vielleicht ne dumme Frage zum Schluss: Falls ich mich wirklich nirgends verhört habe und WAR wirklich nicht mehr weiterentwickelt wird, ist aufgrund dieser Tatsache davon auszugehen, dass in absehbarer Zeit ( anderthalb bis zwei Jahre ) die Server runtergefahren werden? Ich hoffe ihr sagt nein *g*

Edit: Und wo wir grade dabei sind, ist diese Übergangsphase zwischen den Servertransfers jetzt wieder vorbei und die Fortschritte werden wieder gespeichert? Im Internet steht ja, dass am 29. Juni alle Daten von Bioware Mythic erhalten wurden und dass Mythic am 7. Juli den vollständigen Betrieb übernehmen wird.
Auch habe ich gelesen, dass dieser Vorgang einige Tage dauert und währenddessen keine Daten gespeichert werden. Begannen die angesprochenen Tage am 29. Juni oder am 7. Juli? Wenn sie am 7. begonnen hätten würden wohl immernoch keine Fortschritte gespeichert werden.


----------



## OldboyX (9. Juli 2010)

Der Übergang ist vorbei, man spielt jetzt auf den Servern von Mythic und alle Fortschritte werden gespeichert. Der Transfer alter Charaktere, welche solange nicht mehr gespielt wurden, dass deren Server schon vor dem Übergang nicht mehr existierten und diese praktisch "in der Luft hingen" wird derzeit bearbeitet. Aktuell sieht man die Chars zwar schon, kann sie aber noch nicht transferieren.

Die Tage begannen am 7. Juli und enden am 23. Juli.

Zur Weiterentwicklung von WAR:

Das Spiel wird noch weiterentwickelt, keine Frage. Welche Ansprüche du jedoch in dieser Hinsicht hast, kannst nur du selbst entscheiden. WAR hat wohl noch um die 80.000 Spieler, wobei ich ehrlich gesagt davon ausgehe, dass es weniger sind (zumindest weniger Bezahlabos) wenn ich mir die Serveranzahl so ansehe. Und entsprechend diesen Einnahmen wird das Spiel eben auch weiterentwickelt. Ständig neuer Content, große Änderungen in hoher Qualität (quantitativ wenige Bugs) und das "schnelle" beheben von Fehler oder Balance-Problemen solltest du aber nicht erwarten.

Ein großes Addon (im Stil von Burning Crusade bei WoW oder ähnlichen) ist noch keines angekündigt und auch wurde noch von keiner Planung in die Richtung gesprochen. Es wird aber von großartigen Änderungen berichtet, über die man aber noch nichts sagen dürfe und die aber demnächst enthüllt werden (doch das kann auch alles nur PR sein). Der letzte Content-Patch kam vor 1 Jahr und 1 Monat mit LotD. Patches gab es dazwischen natürlich noch weitere, aber keine so umfangreichen, dass ich sie als "content-Patch" bezeichnen würde (andere sehen das vlt. anders - die Versionsnummern bestätigen das aber).

Die Performance hat sich verbessert und auch die Lags sind besser als zu Beginn. Trotzdem spielt sich das Game immer noch schwammig (global CD verhält sich eigenartig, synchro von "Aktion > Effekt" ist oft schwammig usw.), einige bekannte Bugs sind noch da, man bleibt gern mal hängen an Bodenobjekten usw. 

Die Entscheidung musst du letztlich selbst treffen. Ich bin sehr heikel, besonders was das "flüssige Spielgefühl" angeht und da ist WAR sehr weit von der Perfektion entfernt die zum Beispiel WoW bietet (ich drücks und es passiert und ich kanns exakt dann wieder drücken, wenn der GCD abgelaufen ist usw.).


----------



## Pymonte (9. Juli 2010)

Die Versionnummern sagen nix aus. Nur weil Blizzard es so macht, ist das kein Standardschema. Das Mythic da eine ganz andere Schiene fährt sieht man an den DAoC Versionen. Die ist immer noch 1.XXX obwohl da schon weit mehr Addons draußen sind.

Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch. Vor kurzem hat man den ganzen PvE MIst aus den Hauptstädten rausgeschmissen und (auch wenn Oldboy es nicht so ansieht) den Hauptstadtkampf komplett neu designed. Jetzt ist er RvR und spielt sich wesentlich besser (und es ist neuer Content 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ansonsten heißts einfach mal abwarten, es ist definitiv was in der Mache, ich erwarte allerdings auch kein Bezahladdon. Braucht das Spiel aber auch nicht, denn was will man denn noch großartig bringen? Lieber eine neue RvR Zone oder die anderen Haupstädte und vielleicht 1-2 neue PvP Mechaniken (Burgbelagerung, etc). Andere Völker/Karrieren wären nett, sind aber nicht notwendig. Mehr Level wären scheiße.


----------



## Casp (9. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Versionnummern sagen nix aus. Nur weil Blizzard es so macht, ist das kein Standardschema. Das Mythic da eine ganz andere Schiene fährt sieht man an den DAoC Versionen. Die ist immer noch 1.XXX obwohl da schon weit mehr Addons draußen sind.
> 
> Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch. Vor kurzem hat man den ganzen PvE MIst aus den Hauptstädten rausgeschmissen und (auch wenn Oldboy es nicht so ansieht) den Hauptstadtkampf komplett neu designed. Jetzt ist er RvR und spielt sich wesentlich besser (und es ist neuer Content
> 
> ...



Damit wäre alles gesagt.


----------



## 666Anubis666 (9. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Die Versionnummern sagen nix aus. Nur weil Blizzard es so macht, ist das kein Standardschema. Das Mythic da eine ganz andere Schiene fährt sieht man an den DAoC Versionen. Die ist immer noch 1.XXX obwohl da schon weit mehr Addons draußen sind.
> 
> Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch. Vor kurzem hat man den ganzen PvE MIst aus den Hauptstädten rausgeschmissen und (auch wenn Oldboy es nicht so ansieht) den Hauptstadtkampf komplett neu designed. Jetzt ist er RvR und spielt sich wesentlich besser (und es ist neuer Content
> 
> ...


Erstmal dickes /sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Warhammer ist ein PvP Spiel, der Content sind Menschen 
Ich würde sagen die werden dauernt gepatcht gefixt und kommen neu dazu...


----------



## Casp (9. Juli 2010)

666Anubis666 schrieb:


> Erstmal dickes /sign
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Da liegt aber auch das Problem von Warhammer...
Stichwort Kreisraiden, RR farmen, leere Burgen usw. usf.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (10. Juli 2010)

Das mit WAR ist PVP COnent liest man oft. Ich find es auch ok, dass man es liest. Nur wenn sie dann Content einwerfen, ist es sowas wie Länder der Toten, recht viel PVE für PVP Content Spiel und dann kommt noch diese Welfen Instanz. Auch nett, aber nicht so stark PVP. Das was man im PVP gemacht hat, war oft sogar Wegnahme. Wie zum Beispiel SC und die Hauptstädte der anderen Völker wurden garnicht eingeführt, die Festungen wurden entfernt usw. Das der Hauptstadt Kampf neudesigned wurde, ist super und zeigt das WAR entlich erkannt hat, dass zu PVP mehr gehört als nur ein "Endgame" zu liefern wo man sich prügelt. Sondern dieses Endgame aktiv zu halten, es zu überwachen und zu verbessern oder zu entwickeln. 
Meine schauen wir Darkfall, Eve Online oder GW1, dat sind auch mit PVP Spiele. Wo es guten PVP Contetn gibt, die erweitern aber Streckenweise recht gut. GW1 hat sogar, obwohl man monatlich nichts zahlt, große Patches gebracht und bringt immer wieder Events, net die doppel Balti Punkte Dinge, dat ist Standard. Sondern dieser derzeitige Krieg in Kryta oder wie dat Event heißt. Eve Online hat viele große Content Patches gebracht, ohne da PVP zu fördern, sondern sie haben damit eigentlich PVP gefördert. Darkfall ist klein gestartet und Seekampf etc. mit eingeführt und damit einiges auch an PVP Content geliefert, ohne PVE zu erweitern. WAR hat an Content wirklich sehr wenig fürs PVP getan und gepatch haben sie dafür im PVP auch recht wenig. Wurden die Burgen schnell erweitert, hat ewig gedauert und dann nur ne 2. Rampe. Dannach war es das mit Open RVR. So als wäre nur die 2. Rampe ein Problem. Das man hier und da kleine Probs mal in Angriff nimmt oder mal wat probiert auf den PTRs aufspielt etc. 0 nichts dergleichen.
Es kommt ein Patch und dat ist so, der wird nicht groß angekündigt, sondern immer bissel was gesagt und bevor er Life geht, kommt was Life geht im Detail. Aber davor kommt es zu wenig, so dass Spieler ihre Kritik üben können oder die, die es noch zocken sagen können, dass es kein Sinn macht etc. 
Das sie kein PVE fördern wollen, merkt man an ihren recht einfachen Inis und ihren wirklich billige PVE-Mobs. Sehr wenige PQs die mal bissel Abwechslung bieten, gegenüber ich hacke alles was sich bewegt zu brei und dann das größer davon und dann noch was größeres. Wobei bei Goblins ... naja =)

Aber ich finde bis heute, hat WAR sehr wenig gepatch für wirkliches PVP bezogenes Spiel. Sie sind über 1 Jahr halt und im Endgame hat sich nur die Hauptstadt verändert und die 2. Rampe in den Burgen ist gekommt. Die Festungen sind raus, die anderen Hauptstädte noch nicht nach geliefert, die SC stark reduziert auf den Weg zu 40 und die Items immer mehr geworden, so dass nachzügler auch immer schwerer an die 40er Items und RR40+ kommen, da man immer öfters auch mal gegen starke Gruppen spielt wo es nahezu 0 Renown gibt. Keine Duellmodus oder kleiner optionaler Gruppenübungskampf, keine SCs wurden mal verändert, angepasst oder neue hinzugefügt. Nichts was für PVP spricht.
Underdog war recht einfach umgesetzt wurden, nicht ansatzweise dass was sie einmal daraus machen wollten. Der einzige wirklich starke Patch, war eben immer ihr Hauptstadtspatch, der dort doch recht tiefgreifend war und genau das, hätte schon eher kommen müssesn für PVP. Weil so muss man PVP Spiel patchen. Da geht es net wie bei einem PVE spiel, ich mach mal einen großen AE Nerf Patch, mal einen großen zwei Klassen Änderungsptach ... da muss mit jeder Klasse gemacht werden immer und immer wieder kommen. Die Mechaniken müssen angeschaut werden, AP reg gepacht, Items angepasst etc. Nicht mal kurz was machen und dann ist es gepatcht. Das geht bei einem PVE spiel wie WOW. Da kannste ein Instanz Boss nerfen und fertig oder dir Zeit lassen, weil der Bug nur 1000 mal pro Instanz run auftritt. Bei PVP geht das 0. Da kannste net ewig warten, bis man mal geptacht hat das die Wachen richtigen funzen, die Tore net mit 1 Hit aufgehen. Das ist PVP. Da kannste damit enorm balanced Probleme haben und die haben von Anfang an Probleme mit der Bevölkerung gehabt und gepatcht wurde es wann? Wo durch die gerigne Menge, diese eh fast Gleich ist. 

Wie gesagt wäre es PVE 0 Problem mit dieser Patch politik. Aber fürs PVP gehört einfach mehr dazu und richtige Patches, die auch tiefgreifender sind und wirklich Versuche mal was zu machen. Nicht man macht nach einem Jahr einen Patch, wo mal jede Seite die Hauptstadt sieht. Darüber freut man sich im T3, weil man wieder keien Burg bekommt, da der Gegner in der Überzahl einfach zu machen kann und man nichts gegen halten kann.


----------



## Klos1 (10. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch.



Mag deine Meinung sein, ist aber in meinen Augen absoluter Schwachsinn. Und das sagt dir einer, der am liebsten PvP spielt.


----------



## rocksor (10. Juli 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Mag deine Meinung sein, ist aber in meinen Augen absoluter Schwachsinn. Und das sagt dir einer, der am liebsten PvP spielt.



Eben, immer auf dem selben Schlachtfeld zu hocken, immer die selben Gegner zu kloppen und allgemein im Spiel die selben Dinge zu sehen wird auf Dauer langweilig. 
Neue Rassen, Klassen, Schlachtfelder etc. braucht auch ein PvP Spiel, damit es nicht langweilig wird. Ich bin auch niemand, der DaoC zocken würde. Nicht, weil das Spiel schlecht wäre, sondern weil ich unterhalten werden möchte. Wenn ich bezahle darf ich auch erwarten, dass aus dem Geld das ich mit monatlichen 13 Euro in die Entwicklung eines Spiels stecke auch Fortschritte hervorgehen. Für mich wirds einfach auf Dauer langweilig immer das selbe zu zocken, auch im PvP.


----------



## Wolfner (10. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> [...] Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch. [...]



Tut mir leid aber... nein, nein, nein, nein...
...
Nein!

Hier muss ich wirklich mal aufs ärgste wiedersprechen. DAoC hatte seinerzeit auch eine Menge Add-Ons und ständig derselbe RvR-Content wird auch dem größten PvP-Liebhaber irgendwann langweilig. Also das mit der Einteilung in PvE/PvP ist hier nur eine faule Ausrede.
Ich hab über ein Jahr WAR gespielt (solltest du ja wissen, wir waren ja mal ne Weile gemeinsam in derselben Gilde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und auch mir, einem großen Freund des PvPs, fehlt nunmal die Motivation wieder einzusteigen, wenn sich nach einem halben Jahr und ein paar Monaten praktisch nichts geändert hat ausser ein paar Anpassungen des laufenden Systems. Und jetzt kommt die Aussage, dass ich in WAR falsch bin, weil ich neuen Content fordere. 
Nein, ich glaube nicht... :-|

Der Grund warum es für WAR keine Expansions gibt, ist lediglich jener, dass Mythic keine Leute/Resourcen mehr dafür hat. Punkt.
Deshalb erwarte ich ehrlichgesagt auch gar nichts großartiges mehr. Bin aber trotzdem schon sehr gespannt auf 1.4. Was mag da wohl kommen?
Die Neuauflage der Festungen vielleicht? Würde dem Sparbudget ähnlich sehen.

@OldboyX
WAR hat lt. MMOData momentan etwa 125k Subs.

P.S.:
Ob etwas neuer Content ist lässt sich übrigens recht leicht feststellen:

* Entwickelt sich die Hauptstory des Spiels oder ein Teilzweig der Story Hand in Hand mit dem Patch => meistens neuer Content (Länder der Toten... oder ein x-beliebiger Content-Patch eines x-beliebigen anderen MMOGs)

* Werden nur Gameplay- oder technische Aspekte durch die Gegend verschoben => kein neuer Content (Szenariowaffen, x-te Umwälzung der Städte (auch wenn das ganz nett ist, _neuer _Spielinhalt ist es nicht wirklich), Bloom etc).

Der einzige Content der WIRKLICH NEU war im letzten halben Jahr, war das Ironclad-Szenario (da gabs ja sogar ne kleine Story dazu wenn ich mich nicht irre). Aber zwei alte Models in ne Karte zu klatschen, die ansonsten nur aus Wasser besteht und zwei Spawn-Punkte hinzuzufügen ist nun keine großartige Leistung.
Noch dazu kann man das Ding durch das "neue" Szenariensystem nur einmal alle heiligen Zeiten spielen.

Man kann es drehen und wenden wie man will, aber das ist einfach zu wenig um 13 Euro im Monat dafür auszugeben.
Um mich dauernd im selben Gebiet zu prügeln, kann ich nämlich auch UT3 spielen.
Und dort gibts wenigstens Communitycontent.


----------



## jack theripper (10. Juli 2010)

ich hoffe die Festungen kommen wieder rein, währe nicht schlecht. Neuer Conent muss schon sein ab und an sonnst wird das ganze langweilig irgendwann da gebe ich meinen vorrednern recht. Ich denke schon das bei Mythic an etwas neuen gearbeitet wird und es bald rauskommen wird.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (10. Juli 2010)

Ich hab vorgestern auch mal wieder in WAR reingeschaut und bin nicht sehr angetan. Es spielt sich immernoch grauenhaft, schwammig und recht merkwürdig. RvR ist dort für mich immernoch meilenweit hinter DAoC anzusiedeln.


----------



## OldboyX (10. Juli 2010)

Wolfner schrieb:


> ...
> @OldboyX
> WAR hat lt. MMOData momentan etwa 125k Subs.
> ..



Ich kenne die Zahlen, aber ich finde sie eben wenig glaubwürdig, es sei denn man zählt die ganzen "free trial user" mit hinzu. Es gibt noch 9 Server, wovon bei Carroburg Order schwach vertreten ist (man bekommt extra eine Meldung) und bei Iron Rock sowie Volkmar die Amis rumheulen, dass sie endlich zusammengelegt werden wollen (siehe Foren) da dort anscheinend nicht mehr so viele Spieler sind (laut offiziellen Foren).

Selbst wenn es pro Server 10.000 aktive Abos gibt (was ich stark bezweifle) sind das immer noch erst 90.000 subs.

Wie gesagt, die Zahlen von MMOData betrachte ich mit Skepsis.


PS: Der Tenor in den Ratschlag- und T1 Gebietschannels den ich in den letzten 3 Tagen beobachten konnte war, dass alle die mal wieder reinschauen feststellen, dass

- WAR "schwammig" läuft im Vergleich zu anderen MMOs (sei es die Fähigkeiten, die Animationen, die Performance, synchro und und und...), auch wenn hier wieder die üblichen "ist nicht so" Gestalten auftauchen in den Threads - so ist es nunmal und falls ihr es nicht mehr wahrnehmt schaut mal wieder in ein anderes MMO rein, ihr werdet überrascht sein, dass es auch richtig "flüssig" gehen kann...
- die Reaktivierung unglücklich ausfällt weil die alten Chars noch nicht wirklich übertragen wurden (trifft für alle zu, die ihre Chars nicht auf Carroburg oder Drakenwald hatten) bzw. nicht transferiert werden können
- im T2 und T3, aber auch im T1 außerhalb der Primetimes sehr schnell das "tote Hose"-Syndrom greift (weshalb ich jetzt mal auf Badlands spiele, da geht wirklich rund um die Uhr was, echt erfrischend)
- RVR nach wie vor auch als "das große Warten" bezeichnet werden kann

PPS: 

Zum Argument "WAR braucht keinen neuen Content" kann man nur noch müde lächeln. Das Spiel verliert seit 2 Jahren konstant Server und Spieler und irgendwelche verbohrten Fanboys beharren auch noch darauf, dass alles in Ordnung sei und ein PVP Spiel keinen neuen Content brauche, weil
- wehe es gäbe eine Arena
- wehe es gäbe Duelle
- wehe es gäbe etwas interessantere Berufe
- wehe es gäbe besseres PVE
- wehe es gäbe neuen Content
- wehe das Spiel würde endlich technisch wie ein MMO des dritten Jahrtausends laufen
- wehe RVR wäre mehr als sich an Fahnen die Füße in den Bauch zu stehen
usw.

... da könnten doch glatt die Spielerzahlen steigen, wenn dem so wäre..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und das wollen wir doch nicht. Nur die "guten" spielen WAR und alle anderen verstehen nicht, was "gut" ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten ist es immer noch furchtbar schade, da von dem Setting, den Klassen und auch vom Style für mich WAR nach wie vor das interessanteste MMO am Markt ist (nichts ist so cool wie diese kleinen Zwerge oder die Gobos und Orks etc.).


----------



## Milissa (10. Juli 2010)

Ich spiele kein Warhammer Online mehr wegen den gründe. Ich hab fast jedes Online spiel gespielt sei es ultima Online DaoC oder sonstiges man muss alles anschauen um zu sehen was einen gefällt. Deswegen ist dies hier nur meine Persöhnliche Meinung.

Warhammer hat mir spass gemacht aber damals richtung Endgame wurd es dann schnell eintönig RvR immer die Gleiche Seite hat gewonnen ausser man spielte HArdcore mitten in der nacht da verrlor man schnell den Spielspass die Burgen Kampf nun ja waren nur für die riesen Clans was die kleineren waren nur Futter. 

Aber was mich meist aufgeregt hatte war man konnte den support anhauen wie man konnte Fehler wurden eiskalt ignoriert oder selten mal was gefixt . Dann keine richtige Erweiterungen RvR mässig oder neue Gebiete zum Erkunden alles ebbe die Dungeons musste man sich von den Dicken durchschleifen lassen da gleichgesinnte keine Intresse hatte . RvR mit low equipt usw . 

Manche spiele bringen alle 1-1,5 Jahre Grössere Neuerungen im Form von Kostenlose Patch oder Kostenpflichtige Addons so das die Spielergemeinschaft was neues zu tun bekommt . Aber Warhammer bewegt sich wirklich fast auf die stelle über die zeit wurden sogar Server eingestampft und da sagten die Macher sich neee keine lust wir nehmen die Einnahmen die noch so da sind und gut ist und stoßen das spiel irgend wan ab wie man es jetz sieht. 

Was ich hoffe das das Spiel unter die neue firma wieder aufblüht müssen eben keine Burner addons kommen wie bei World of warcraft aber ohne richtige Neuerungen wird Warhammer irgend wann soweit kommen das der letzte server off geht.

Jedenfall wenn ein aufschwung kommt unter der neuen Firma dann bin ich auch wieder dabei . 

Gibt sowieso kein ordentliches spiel zur zeit Warhammer 40K lässt sich ja noch warten.

P.s. ich bin so ein alt Warhammer hase ^^ und find es nicht gut wie es ist.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2010)

Einstampfen und bitte Daoc 2 proggen. Das wäre mir am liebsten.


----------



## Pymonte (14. Juli 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Einstampfen und bitte Daoc 2 proggen. Das wäre mir am liebsten.



DAoC 2 hätte 25k weniger Subs als DAoC also 50k 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denkst doch nicht wirklich, dass sich so ein Spielprinzip nochmal behaupten kann. WAR ist der Kompromiss an die gewandelte Spielerschaft.
Und es kann genauso viel Spaß machen wie DAoC.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (14. Juli 2010)

Klos schrieb:


> Einstampfen und bitte Daoc 2 proggen. Das wäre mir am liebsten.



Ich war in der Closed Beta und kann dir sagen das grad die "ich hätte gern Daoc2, das wäre so toll und das würde voll der Wow Killer" Typen War im Prinzip verhunzt haben. 
Auch wenn jetzt bestimmt ein paar schreien, aber das ursprünglich geplante RvR System ohne Keeps wäre am Ende wahrscheinlich sogar spannender und vor allem massentauglicher gewesen.

Aber so wurde mitten in der CB das RvR System komplett umgekrempelt und das ist dabei rausgekommen.


----------



## Brummbör (14. Juli 2010)

so mal zu 1.3.6 und weiteren klassen änderungen:

*Shadow Warrior*

All abilities no longer have a minimum range.
No Respite has been moved, and is now available with 7 points into the Path of Assault. Its effect has been redesigned, and it will now increase all damage that you deal to enemies within 45 feet.
Charge Forth has been renamed Powerful Draw, and has been redesigned. This tactic will now increase the ranges of all Path of the Skirmisher abilities.
Assault Stance will now also grant Melee Power and Melee Crit based on Ranged Power and Ranged Crit from items.
*Engineer*

All abilities no longer have a minimum range.
Runes of Warding has been renamed Trench Fighting, and has been redesigned. This tactic will now increase all damage that you deal to enemies within 45 feet.
*Squig Herder*

All abilities no longer have a minimum range.
Sneaky Stabbin has been redesigned, and it will now increase all damage that you deal to enemies within 45 feet.
Squig Armor will now also grant Melee Power and Melee Crit based on Ranged Power and Ranged Crit from items.
*Magus*

Daemonic Contract has been moved, and is now available with 7 points into the Path of Daemonology. Its effect has been redesigned, and it will now increase all damage that you deal to enemies within 45 feet.
*Ranged Archetype*

Close Quarters has been redesigned. It will now cause your abilities to build up 50% faster when your enemy target is within feet 20 of you, and no longer has a penalty.
Expert Skirmisher has been redesigned. It will now cause your abilities to build up 50% faster when your enemy target is within 20 feet of you, and no longer has a penalty.
 quelle: http://forums.warham...thread.id=12505

schatti bekommt endlich liebe, treiba auch (mmn bissl viel, range power und crit 1:1 umgewandelt in melee..... Oo ich geh umskillen, da wird was richtig böses draus) und den ranged wird der dmg bonus auf melee range gestrichen (wurde auch mal zeit, wird aber am gebombe in der city nix ändern). 
klingt doch ganz jut wa.

und kann mal einer die server wieder hoch fahren? 3 stunden am see gegammelt und brech gleich zusammen vor hitze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## C0ntra (14. Juli 2010)

Die Änderung bzgl. "minimum range" finde ich nicht gut, jetzt hat man noch weniger Mittel gegen z.B. Squigtreiber.


----------



## Hathol1-2-3 (14. Juli 2010)

Also ich habe War bei Release gespielt und jetzt mal wieder installiert, wo es 2 Wochen Gratis gibt.

Verändert hat sich in meinen Augen so gut wie nichts. Ein paar kleinere neue Sachen, aber nichts erwähnenswertes. 

Was mich am meisten stört, ist das es sich so laggy, schwammig spielt. Da müsste unbedingt was gemacht werden. Man kann keine Casts abbrechen, die selbst wenn man springt oder sich bewegt zuende gecastet werden. 

Es fühlt sich einfach nicht so " direkt und schnell " ab, wie man es aus anderen MMO´s kennt sondern sehr verzögert. Da kommt für mich kein wirkliches Kampfgefühl auf. Zudem wirkt die Welt inkl. Akteuren irgendwie nach " Stock im hintern "

Ansonsten immer die gleichen Szenarios bis zum erbrechen, immer gleicher Burgen rundlauf und sonstiges einnehmen, wo man die meiste Zeit mit doof rumstehen beschäftigt ist. Wenn man mal auf größeren  Widerstand stößt, wird zu einer anderen gerannt, wo keiner ist.




Meiner Meinung nach, müsste das Spiel komplett überarbeitet werden und ne neue Engine verpasst bekommen, damit richtig Warhammer feeling rüber kommt. Weil so stell ich mir das Universum nicht vor.


----------



## Brummbör (14. Juli 2010)

C0ntra schrieb:


> Die Änderung bzgl. "minimum range" finde ich nicht gut, jetzt hat man noch weniger Mittel gegen z.B. Squigtreiber.



die änderung find ich gut. bw, sorc und magus haben ja auch keine mindestrange. also auch weg damit bei maschi, sw und treiba.


----------



## Klos1 (14. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> DAoC 2 hätte 25k weniger Subs als DAoC also 50k
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



DAoC existiert nicht umsonst noch heute, obwohl es schon in vielerlei Hinsicht völlig veraltet ist. Warhammer wird dieses Alter wahrscheinlich nicht erreichen. Natürlich hätte man auch bei diesem Projekt viel auf heutige Bedürfnisse zuschneiden müssen. Aber hauptsächlich im PvE - Content. RvR hätte man, bis auf die Beseitigung der Fehler vergangener Tage, mehr oder weniger übernehmen können. Und ja: ich glaube, dass es bei weitem mehr Potenzial gehabt hätte. Mit Sicherheit wäre es kein Wow - Killer geworden. Aber ich hätte diesem Projekt definitiv unterstellt, dass es auch nach ein paar Jahren Laufzeit eine mehr als gesunde Population vorweisen könnte. Eine Sache, die man bei Warhammer bereits jetzt schon kaum noch unterstellen kann.

Was man auf jedenfall aber auch beherzigen hätte müssen, und da sind wir wieder an dem Punkt, an den du mir widersprochen hast: Trotz Schwerpunkt auf RvR ist ein gut durchdachter PvE - Content Pflicht. Gerade das ist meiner Meinung nach in der heutigen Zeit elementar, wenn man sich großflächig am Markt etablieren will.

Und da gibt es einfach soviele Sachen, wo Warhammer grobfahrlässig verhunzt wurde. Bleiben wir doch bei den von mir bereits angeführten Vergleich der Berufe. Verglichen mit den Möglichkeiten in Daoc kann man bei Warhammer einfach nur ein Fazit ziehen: Billigste Scheiße! Und das können die Macher auch nicht mit Aussagen wie: "Wir sind Warhammer und nicht Crafthammer" wegkaschieren.

Du redest selbst von Anpassung an die heutige Zeit. Ich sage dir, du hast recht! Und die wichtigste Eigenschaft, die immer mehr abgefragt wird, ist Vielfältigkeit. Dem sollte man zu allererst Tribut zollen. Und das ist nicht nur bei Spielen so! Vielmehr zieht es sich, ständig an Bedeutung gewinnend, durch das ganze Leben, wie ein roter Faden.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (15. Juli 2010)

Low die nehmen einfach mal die Minimum Range bei den Rangeklassen raus? Meine wozu hat der Schattenkrieger den verschiedene Haltungen, damit er eben im Nahkampf anders kämpfen muss. Ich hab nichts gegen einen Kurzdistanzschuß, der ne Art Single CC ist, um auf Abstand zu kommen oder halt ein Rootschuß ohne Minimum Range, weil dass Schutzskills sind. Aber so ... boar lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber bei den ist es doch die Mechanik. Die haben noch Nahkampfskills, gerade Schattenkrieger. Wenn der jetzt machen kann was er will, dann ist doch auch hart. Meine sollen sie ihn lieber stärker Einschränken und effektiver im Haltungswechsel machen und Skills auf Ebene von jeweiligen Haltung. Aber einen Nachteil wegnehmen, denn er nicht umsonst hatte ist doch hart.


----------



## C0ntra (15. Juli 2010)

Brummbör schrieb:


> die änderung find ich gut. bw, sorc und magus haben ja auch keine mindestrange. also auch weg damit bei maschi, sw und treiba.



Ja weil sie keine Nahkampfskills haben! Sollten sie besser diese Skills optimieren anstatt sie ganz wegfallen zu lassen.

Man sehe, ich finde auch nicht alles gut, was Mythic macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (15. Juli 2010)

*@**Klos* 
*
*
*Ein Daoc artiges Spiel würde heut kein Mensch mehr kaufen, die Zeiten sind vorbei*


----------



## Peraine1 (15. Juli 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> *@**Klos*
> *
> *
> *Ein Daoc artiges Spiel würde heut kein Mensch mehr kaufen, die Zeiten sind vorbei*



Warhammer ist doch ein DaoC-Artiges Spiel. Das haben schon zu Release 1,2 Mio Leute gekauft (Release von Asien, Russland ect. pp. kam ja noch dazu). Ist halt nur keiner geblieben, weil sie gemerkt haben, es ist mies umgesetzt. Es gibt genug Leute, die auf ein Spiel mit ordentlichem PvP warten. Zu behaupten, das wolle heute keiner mehr Spielen, nur weil World of Casual immer noch mit ihren traumzahlen herumwerfen, halte ich für schlicht und ergreifend falsch.


----------



## Gernulf (15. Juli 2010)

Ich bin der festen Überzeugung das ein DAoC2 mehr Leute - der etwas älteren Generation - ansprechen würde als WAR und das diese auch über viele Jahre bleiben würden!

Es gibt zwar PvP-Onlinespiele auf dem Markt, die aber nicht das wiedergeben was viele Spieler wollen! Das Prinzip DAOC mit 3 Fraktionen für PvP im RvR und ein sicheres Heimatland für PvE sowie später mit dem Dungeon DF, wo man PvE mit PvP kombinierte ist einfach gut durchdacht gewesen und viele Spieler hatten sich sowas in der Art auch von WAR erhofft, da vom selben Entwickler! Mit WAR hatte man sogar eine Verbesserung erhofft => Die einnehmbaren Hauptstädte, was in DAoC bei dem einen oder anderen gewünscht wurde! In DAoC waren die Haupstädte leider lange Zeit sehr leer. Die wenigen Quest-NPC und Verkäufer-NPC, konnten die Leute da nicht halten, erst später wurde das wieder ein wenig geändert. Aber die Städte waren irgendwie schön gebaut, mit vielen Wachen usw., aber ohne Nutzen! Das ist das einzigste was in WAR positiv rausgestochen ist! Die Burgen, Reliktburgen und Festungen waren und sind in DAoC um ein vielfaches besser! Selbst die KI scheint da besser zu sein, weil die Wachen, ob Standard oder Zusatzwachen durch Spielererweiterung greifen den Gegner auch - sogar getarnte Gegner durch spez. NPC! Hier in WAR klopft man an das Tor und 2 Meter hinter einem läuft der Wachtrupp normal vorbei ohne was zu machen! Die Reichweite ist falsch eingestellt. Das wurde bis dato immer noch nicht abgeändert! Man kann eine Burg erobern ohne das 3/4 der NPC Wachen was macht! In DAoC hat ein NPC einem um die ganze Burg verfolgt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

! Dann kommt noch das Burgenkonzept, was irgendwie hässlich ist! Warum wurden nicht die Burgen aus DAoC übernommen, ok die Hibburgen mit der wendeltreppe, war naja...aber die Midgardburgen waren schön gestaltet. Dann kommt noch die Charakter,-und NPC Animation dazu, die auch nicht so toll ist, die Hälfte schwebt dahin und es liegt nicht immer am eigenen PC! Dann das oPvP-Gebiet ist in der theorie ja ganz gut, weil es sollte fair sein, aber durch die Stückelung der gebiete kommt nicht so der Flair auf, wie bei DAoC, wo man PvP auf viele Arten haben konnte! Man konnte als Gruppe Gegner ausweichen und umgehen usw.! Dafür sind die Gebiete weinfach zu klein, selbst die T4-Gebiete! Dann das Thema Festungen, welche die letzte Hürde zur Haupstadt sein sollte! Spielerbegrenzung und Dauerlag hat den Sinn zerstört! Die Festungen sollten wohl den Eindruck bringen wie den Kampf im Intro, aber ein wirklicher Stadtkampf wäre schöner gewesen mit Mauerkampf etc.! In DAoC gab es dieses nicht, dafür halt die Reliktfestungen - wo ich die Burgen im alten Grenzland besser fand als die neuen Reliktfestungen hinter den Mauern! Die relikte waren zu leicht zu erobern, wo bei den alten Festungen noch hart gerungen wurde! Pro gehaltene Burgen kamen Ritter, Jarls oder Häuptlinge (glaube ich) dazu, welche Elite waren! Das waren damals noch Kämpfe - ok auch mit Lag und Frust aber es hat 100x mehr Spaß gemacht als die Hauptstadtkämpfe hier in WAR! Alles in allen ohne große Veränderungen in WAR wird dieses in 1 oder 2 Jahren nur noch so mit 1 bzw. 2 Servern dahindümpeln! Die Frage ist aber ob man WAR soweit verändern kann oder ob es sinnvoller ist gleich ein DAoC 2 zu programmieren! Ich bin mir sicher das man damit auf lange Sicht an die 500-750.000 Spieler für Jahre halten kann!


----------



## Klos1 (16. Juli 2010)

Brutus schrieb:


> *@**Klos*
> *
> *
> *Ein Daoc artiges Spiel würde heut kein Mensch mehr kaufen, die Zeiten sind vorbei*



In deiner Welt vielleicht.


----------



## Pente (16. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Ständig neuer Content, sowas braucht man nur als PvEler und wenn du das bist, dann bist du in WAR falsch.


Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Der Anteil der Spieler die wirklich 24/7 rund um die Uhr nur PvP spielen wollen ist verschwindend gering. Das ewige hin und her, das Gezerge usw ... klar gehört das alles zu offenem PvP und PvP-Schlachten, aber kaum ein Spieler möchte das rund um die Uhr erleben. Man muss dem Spieler Abwechslung und Alternativen bieten. Es muss kein 25 Mann Raid-Dungeon sein, es muss nichtmal eine Instanz sein, aber die Spieler brauchen Abwechslung und eine Beschäftigung. Klar gibt's in Warhammer Instanzen, PQs usw. aber irgendwann ist man auch derer Leid und ersehnt sich neuen Content. Neuer Content bedeutet auch nicht immer PvE-Content, es kann durchaus PvP sein aber es ist schwer bis nahezu unmöglich dauerhaft Spieler zu halten oder gar neue zu werben wenn sich nichts tut. Man bedient dann eine kleine Schar an Spielern die stetig kleiner wird denn irgendwann hat auch der Letzte es satt immer das selbe zu sehen ohne eine Neuerung in Sicht.


----------



## Peraine1 (16. Juli 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Dem kann ich absolut nicht zustimmen. Der Anteil der Spieler die wirklich 24/7 rund um die Uhr nur PvP spielen wollen ist verschwindend gering. Das ewige hin und her, das Gezerge usw ... klar gehört das alles zu offenem PvP und PvP-Schlachten, aber kaum ein Spieler möchte das rund um die Uhr erleben. Man muss dem Spieler Abwechslung und Alternativen bieten. Es muss kein 25 Mann Raid-Dungeon sein, es muss nichtmal eine Instanz sein, aber die Spieler brauchen Abwechslung und eine Beschäftigung. Klar gibt's in Warhammer Instanzen, PQs usw. aber irgendwann ist man auch derer Leid und ersehnt sich neuen Content. Neuer Content bedeutet auch nicht immer PvE-Content, es kann durchaus PvP sein aber es ist schwer bis nahezu unmöglich dauerhaft Spieler zu halten oder gar neue zu werben wenn sich nichts tut. Man bedient dann eine kleine Schar an Spielern die stetig kleiner wird denn irgendwann hat auch der Letzte es satt immer das selbe zu sehen ohne eine Neuerung in Sicht.




Mythic ist sich dessen schon bewusst und hat daher einen Großteil der Scenarien herausgenommen, um sie abwechselnd nur noch am Wochenende zu zeigen. Übersättigungsproblem gelöst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Auf die gleiche Weise verfährt man ja auch mit den Festungen.


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Mythic ist sich dessen schon bewusst und hat daher einen Großteil der Scenarien herausgenommen, um sie abwechselnd nur noch am Wochenende zu zeigen. Übersättigungsproblem gelöst
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



na zum Glück wurde ja schon im Forum gesagt, dass die Festungen nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Peraine1 (16. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> na zum Glück wurde ja schon im Forum gesagt, dass die Festungen nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Im Forum wurde auch schonmal gesagt, wir sollen uns in den nächsten Wochen auf eine Große Ankündigung betreffs Content(Expansion) vorbereiten. Ist glaube ich ein halbes Jahr nun her. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich zitiere mal mein Lieblingszitat : _Spoke to our animators, we're working to get additional emotes like /sit, kneel, sleep etc._   Stand 23.02.2009(!)


----------



## Pymonte (16. Juli 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Ich zitiere mal mein Lieblingszitat : _Spoke to our animators, we're working to get additional emotes like /sit, kneel, sleep etc._ Stand 23.02.2009(!)



Jup und sie existieren auch. Wurden nur nie implementiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich denke aber eher, dass sie (wie man an den letzten Patches sieht) ihre Änderungen nach diversen Themen ins Spiel zu implementieren (derzeit ja Char Individualisierung mit Barbershop, Ausrüstungsslots, alternative Sov. Sets etc) und die Animationen da auch noch kommen. 
Die oRvR Änderungen beginnen mit dem folgenden Patch und es wurde schon mehrmals gesagt, dass diese erst der Anfang sind. Ich denke, danach kommt eine oRvR Anpassung + Festungen.

Aber wir können ja nochmal in den nächsten Wochen drüber reden, sagen wir, spätestens im August.


----------



## OldboyX (17. Juli 2010)

Ich werde wohl diesmal auch wieder nach der Gratis-Aktion für eine Gamecard verlängern um etwas zu moschen. Die Hoffnung, dass sich bei WAR jedoch nochmal nennenswert etwas ändert (in einem zeitlichen Rahmen, dass es auch noch eine Bedeutung hat) habe ich völlig aufgegeben. Sollte ich irgendwann positiv überrascht werden - fein, doch bisher wurden immer nur 110% versprochen und 10% geliefert.


PS: Vielleicht ist die große und geheime Sache ja, dass man bald ankündigt WAR komplett auf die neue SWTOR Engine von Bioware umzusetzen. Das wäre mal was, neue Grafik, neuer Netzwerkcode und flüssigeres Gameplay!


----------



## Klos1 (17. Juli 2010)

Es gefällt ihm halt und das ist ja legitim. Nicht alles an Warhammer ist schlecht. Und für jemanden, der primär PvP spielt, gibt es kaum Alternativen. Dennoch gibt es halt schon ein paar Sachen, die objektiv betrachtet zu denken geben.
So wie eben die Tatsache, dass sie nach all der Zeit immer noch am Kernelement rumflicken, anstatt mal wieder mit neuen Content rüberzukommen. Wie oben schon geschrieben wurde, kann man so keine Spieler halten. Auch die eingefleischtesten Hasen sehen sich irgendwann satt. PvP-Game hin oder her. Vor allem, wenn man um das Kernelement zu wenig Alternativen baut und so erstrecht die Aufmerksamkeit der Spieler auf allein dieser Baustelle gerichtet ist. Und diese erweckt langsam aber sicher den Eindruck einer "never ending storry"!


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juli 2010)

Solange es was am Coregame zu machen gibt, sollen sie es doch lieber fertig machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Diskussion hatte man doch nun auch schon oft, von wegen lieber neuen Content: bah, hättense mal lieber das Spiel fertig gemacht. Solange Mythic ihre Ideen durchziehen, dann ist das ok. Egal ob neuer Content morgen in 4,33 Monaten oder in 2 Jahren erst kommt. Wobei ich letzteres für unwahrscheinlich halte.

@Oldboy bisher wurde ich eigentlich noch nie enttäuscht, ich gehe halt nur nie so blauäugig an die Sachen ran, wie der Durchschnittsmensch.
Ich habe Zeit und ich sehe hinter der Arbeit ein Konzept. Außerdem weiß ich auch von jeder anderen (Spiele)Firma, wie sie arbeitet. Das ist bei Blizzard, Turbinel, Funcom etc nicht anders. 

Eigentlich wurde bisher noch nie was enttäuscht, aber ich denke halt auch nicht in 1 Monatsmaßstäben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bestes Beispiel sind die Festungen: Spielerlimitierung war eine temporäre Lösung. Das wurde versprochen und ist auch eingehalten. Nur weil sich die Leute dann immer sooo einen Kopf um Dinge machen und sich sonstwas wünschen, heißt es noch lange nicht, das eine andere Lösung nicht auch geht.

Und zum Thema Festungen wurde ja jetzt auch im Mythic Forum bestätigt (!) das sich da was tun wird. Natürlich nicht im nächsten Patch, ich denke eher erst im übernächsten. Aber hey, es kommt was und nix anderes habe ich erwartet. 
Und die SW:TOR Enginge würd ich nichtmal mit ner Kneifzange anfassen, die wird, wie die meisten, bei Schlachten über 200 Spielern versagen. Nicht das SW:ToR jemals sowas beiten wird. Das wird EAs PvE MMO. 

EDIT: Außerdem ist meine Einstellung Berufsethos. Man kann es sich in der Wissenschaft einfach nicht leisten bei kleinen Rückschlägen etc gleich aufzugeben oder rumzumaulen. Jede Änderung, jedes Ergebnis ist immer auch ein Fortschritt. Von 110 Rhodeobacter Mutanten hat sich genau 1 als richtig herausgestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ähnlich bei WAR: auch ein kleiner Fortschritt ist ein Fortschritt und ich sehe nirgendwo, dass es schlechter wird.


----------



## Peraine1 (17. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Jup und sie existieren auch. Wurden nur nie implementiert
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





> Bestes Beispiel sind die Festungen: Spielerlimitierung war eine temporäre Lösung. Das wurde versprochen und ist auch eingehalten. Nur weil sich die Leute dann immer sooo einen Kopf um Dinge machen und sich sonstwas wünschen, heißt es noch lange nicht, das eine andere Lösung nicht auch geht.



Okay, DAS gehört in die Top 10. Die Spielerlimitierung sollte solange bestehen, bis sie eine Lösung für die Lags, Bugs und Crashes gefunden hätten. Das die Festungen am Ende ganz wegfielen war nicht, sei bitte nicht überrascht jetzt, die Lösung sondern die Kapitulation vor dem Problem. Und komm jetzt nicht mit "monatsdenken" Das Spiel ist 2 Jahre Alt und die Festungsprobleme gabs von Anfang an. Nach deiner Logik passt es also auch, wenn MYthic heute sagt "In 6 Monaten ist alles besser!", nach 3 Monaten das Spiel abgeschaltet wird und man sich dann selber sagt "Hey, die hatten Recht, die ganzen Bugs und Probleme sind nicht mehr da!"


Wo wir gerade bei Berufsethos sind, ich wünschte, ich hätte dich mal als Kunden. Dann würde ich deinen Einkaufswagen mit abgelaufener und Bruchware vollpacken und an der Kasse würdest du freudestrahlend stehen "Draussen stand, hier kann ich Lebensmittel kaufen, und ich kaufe welche. Der Regenbogen ist heute aber schön!"


----------



## Pymonte (17. Juli 2010)

Peraine1 schrieb:


> Okay, DAS gehört in die Top 10. Die Spielerlimitierung sollte solange bestehen, bis sie eine Lösung für die Lags, Bugs und Crashes gefunden hätten. Das die Festungen am Ende ganz wegfielen war nicht, sei bitte nicht überrascht jetzt, die Lösung sondern die Kapitulation vor dem Problem. Und komm jetzt nicht mit "monatsdenken" Das Spiel ist 2 Jahre Alt und die Festungsprobleme gabs von Anfang an. Nach deiner Logik passt es also auch, wenn MYthic heute sagt "In 6 Monaten ist alles besser!", nach 3 Monaten das Spiel abgeschaltet wird und man sich dann selber sagt "Hey, die hatten Recht, die ganzen Bugs und Probleme sind nicht mehr da!"



Ach, so eine Engstinigkeit und Kurzsichtigkeit (passt aber). Es ging darum, dass die Festung in ihrer alten Form nicht beibehalten werden. Eine Kapitulation wäre es, wenn das System auf Krampf permanent gemacht worden wäre oder alle möglichen Veränderungen gebracht wurden wären, damit sie die Festungen nicht hätten rausnehmen müssen. Winds of Change wäre eine Kapitulation gewesen oder eine Instanzierung der Festungen/des RvRs. So hat man die Festungen erstmal aus der Kampagne entfernt. Rausgeschmissen wurden sie nicht, sonst wäre der Stadteingang jetzt in Reikland/Chaoswüste. Nun kann man die Festungen überarbeiten, ohne das die Server nebenbei alle 2 Tage crashen oder die aber keiner zum Angriff geht, weil der langweilig ist. So wie du grad argumentierst, hätten sie die Dinger lieber bis zum bitteren Ende drinne lassen sollen. Das glaubst du doch selbst nicht, dass so eine Entscheidung dem Spiel gut getan hätte.



> Das Spiel ist 2 Jahre Alt und die Festungsprobleme gabs von Anfang an. Nach deiner Logik passt es also auch, wenn MYthic heute sagt "In 6 Monaten ist alles besser!", nach 3 Monaten das Spiel abgeschaltet wird und man sich dann selber sagt "Hey, die hatten Recht, die ganzen Bugs und Probleme sind nicht mehr da!"


Das Spiel ist 2 Jahre alt und die Festungsprobleme gab es ca 6-8 Monate lang (ka, wann sie genau raugeflogen sind, ist schon SO LANGE HER). Danach gab es; ERSTAUNLICHERWEISE, keine Probleme mit den Festungen mehr. Stattdessen endlich mal Stadtraids.
Bezüglich des 2. Satzes: Ich würde mir mal ein adäquates Beispiel suchen, anstatt dumm zu flamen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Denn dein Beispiel zielt total an der Materie vorbei. Mythic hätte man ein Strick drehen können, hätten sie sich zeitlich festgelegt und es dann nicht eingehalten. So eine Ansage gab es aber nicht. Und auch hat Mythic selbst schon früher gesagt: "Entweder wir ändern sie [die Festungen] grundlegend oder sie fliegen aus dem Spiel raus." Sie sind nicht rausgeflogen (kein Zonenredesign + schon seit ca 4 Monaten Gerüchte (nun bestätigt) über Arbeiten an den Festungen), man hat sie nur "abgeschaltet" bis zur finalen Anpassung. Du lässt ja auch keine Lampe mit kaputter Glühbirne an, bis du die neue Birne dann reindrehst (hoffe ich zumindest).

Die EINZIGE (!) andere Option wäre eine sofortige komplette Änderung der Festung gewesen. Dabei hatten die Devs aber erstmal andere Anliegen (ja, ich weiß, du kennst das System der Priorisierung nicht, zeigst du im Forum auch immer wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ): neuer Content (LdT), dann Überarbeitung der Serverstabilität und des RvRs, dann (weil es erst durch den Wegfall der Festungen ersichtlich wurde) die 2 malige Überarbeitung der Hauptstadt und die Anpassungen des rigiden Sc- Systems (welches nun wesentlich flexibler ist). Die erste Überarbeitung der Hauptstadt war sicherlich keine gute Lösung, aber das haben die Entwickler ja selbst bemerkt.

Was kommt nun: Souverän Änderungen, Style Sets, Kosmetikänderungen, nochmal eine Balancing Runde und schonmal eine Änderung am RvR (Reward Verteilung, Einflusszone, Against all Odds), bei der angekündigt wurde, dass sie erst der erste Schritt der oRvR Anpassung ist (aber dazu hat Carrie schon viel früher, schon im April was dazu gesagt, mehrmals). Passend zur kommenden RvR Anpassung könnten die Festungen kommen (wäre zumindest logisch) und danach noch einige "abschließende" Arbeiten. Denn danach wäre die to do Liste, die mit 1.3.1 aufgestellt wurde, abgearbeitet.

Daher sind auch solche schönen flameversuche wie:


> Ich hab ja schon viel Unsinn gelesen im Internet, aber das kratzt an den Top10. Die existieren also schon? Aha, Mythic sitzt also in einem dunklen Raum zusammen "Muahaha, Emotes, Animationen, Festungen, Skaven - alles schon fertig, wir geben es den Spielern nur noch nicht, wir sind ja so böse!"



total unsinnig. Ich hoffe du hast verstanden was ich ausdrücken wollte: Emotes (sitzen, knien und einige mehr) sind schon länger ins Spiel implementiert, zu Skaven gabs in den letzten Monat auch einen Rutsch neuer Daten. Natürlich will man sein Pulver nicht verheizen. Stattdessen bringt man eben alles so, wie es die Leute grad wollen. Macht Blizzard, etc doch auch so. Keine Firma der Welt ist so dumm und gibt mit einem Schlag alle Produkte/Projekte, die es macht Preis. Man behält sich IMMER was in der Hinterhand um später auch was zu haben. Sonst würden alle Spieleschmieden nach Patch X wieder bei 0 mit dem Entwickeln anfangen. So hat man immer schon einen Puffer, auf dem man aufbauen kann.




> Nee, von solchen "Später reden wir " halte ich nichs mehr, weil es immer gleich abläuft. Derjenige, der Unrecht hat, erfindet neue Ausreden oder meldet sich gar nicht mehr. Gut zu sehen an den Expansionsgerüchten, die seit einem Jahr kursieren und wo die Leute sich immer wieder neue Deathlines setzen, wo die große Ankündigung kommt. Die letzte war doch die E3, oder?




Tja, der Fehler den sie machen: eine zeitliche Beschränkung setzen. Was denkst du, warum das sonst kaum einer macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich habe auch gesagt, das auf der E3 nichts kommt. Und ich denke auch, dass es kein Paid Addon geben wird. Aber für einen nur "Wartungsmodus" des Spiels wird einfach noch zu viel ins Spiel investiert (und ist vermutlich auch immer noch lukrativ genug, vor allem, da die neuste Edition von Warhammer auch sehr viel von WAR übernommen hat und dem MMO sehr entgegen kommt. Sogar zu etwas Werbung hat sich GW breitschlagen lassen. Etwas, das nichtmal DoW/DoW2 und der Ultramarines Film erhalten (haben).)
Wenn das Spiel sich nciht mehr lohnt, wird man das merken. Denn dann kommen wirklich nur noch Hotfixes, kleine Änderungen am Balancing und vermutlich nochmal 1-2 Servermerges. 

Mythic hat sich zumindest im letzten Producers Letter weit aus dem Fenster gehängt und gesagt, dass etwas Großes kommen wird (vermutlich zum 2. Geburtstag von WAR). Sogar mit einem zeitlichen Rahmen. Daran kann man sie gerne fest machen (das mache ich auch). Je nachdem was passiert, können entweder die ganzen WAR ist blöd Leute jubeln oder eben ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: 



> Wo wir gerade bei Berufsethos sind, ich wünschte, ich hätte dich mal als Kunden. Dann würde ich deinen Einkaufswagen mit abgelaufener und Bruchware vollpacken und an der Kasse würdest du freudestrahlend stehen "Draussen stand, hier kann ich Lebensmittel kaufen, und ich kaufe welche. Der Regenbogen ist heute aber schön!"



Ich kann dir zumindest viele Tricks verraten, wie du Kunden dazu kriegst, Schrott zu kaufen. Denn der Mensch kann nicht mit Geld umgehen, erst recht nicht mit virtuellem Geld. Gibt da ein paar sehr schöne Paper zum Neuromarketing und Neuroadvertising. Aber ansonsten muss ich dich enttäuschen: ich bin ein Einkaufsmuffel und kauf daher nur, was ich wirklich will. Da ist schon so mancher Verkäufer dran verzeifelt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lilrolille (17. Juli 2010)

Ich will ja WAR (bzw. Mythic) nicht verteigigen, aber selten ein Unternehmen erlebt was so auf die Spieler eingegangen ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (Die Reihenfolge stimmt nicht mit den Patchen überein)
1. Das is Dreck, keine Burgen oder sonstwas (war bei der Beta nicht dabei, aber was man so liest wollten alle nen DAoC2)  -> Burgen usw. wurden zu Release eingeführt
2. Stand 1.0 "Oh mein Gott, BW tötet uns instant mit seinen Dots" -> BW Nerf -> BW war kurzfristig ne tote Klasse
3. Stand 1.0 "Oh WTF, die HK killt mich instant" (gab ja damals soviel harte Ziele) -> ok egal ...
4. 1.2 -> HK wurde in Grund und Boden gestampft (betrachtet als neu HK < 40, rr50+), BW wurde wieder "lebensfähig" gemacht (zurecht!)
5. Zwischen 1.2 und 1.3 -> HJ brauchte ne Anpassung an die HK (ok, aber keine Umwandlung zur Killermaschine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
6. Spieler: "Festungen sind unspielbar" -> Mythic: "Sorry, wir bekomen die Perfomance derzeit nicht hin, können euch nur anbieten ne Beschränkung einzuführen" -> Spieler "Endlich passiert was!" -> Spieler "Was soll der Dreck werde da einfach rausgeportet, drecks game..."
7. Spieler "Ey. Myth, was soll der Dreck, wir können keine Burgen einnehmen, gebt uns ne 2. Rampe, wir wollen uns ja nicht anstrenegen" -> Myth:2 rampe -> Spieler:"Ey, was soll der Dreck, wie soll man so ne Burg verteidigen, wir stehn beim Lord und die Gegner kommen trotzdem zu uns 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
7,5. -> Das Sorc/BW a bissl mehr AUA machen als alle anderen ist noch keinem aufgefallen
8. Spieler: "Ey Myth, was soll der Dreck, wir können keine Gebiete locken" -> System wurde geändert (für alle die das alte System nicht gekannt haben, danach war es auch möglich ein Gebiet zu locken ohne, dass man auf den Gegner angewiesen war -> (aus Destro-Sicht) -> Ordi hat das "Destro-Bekommt-Den-Lock-Nicht-Weil-Wir-Nicht-Ins-RVR-Gehen"-perfektioniert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


9. Kurz darauf, "Ey Myth, was soll der Dreck, wir werden hier überannt, können keine Inis mehr machen, kein equip mehr kaufen, was soll der Dreck!" -> Mythic:"Sterne der Stadt ham keinen Einfluß mehr" -> interessanterweise beschweren sich jetzt dieselben Leute (also die das damals gefordert haben), dass es ja irgendne Strafe für verlorene Sterne geben muss (*verwirrt schaut*) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


10... ok, da gibt es noch einiges, ergänzt es einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Peri -> Vielleicht sieht man sich ja in DF 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, aber das ist auch nicht der "Heilige Gral"

P.S. WAR macht einfach Spass, auch wenn man sich nur für 10min einloggt, man hat ne Bschäftigung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (18. Juli 2010)

Ja aber Mythic Patch zu langsam, dafür dass sie auch Kunden verlieren. Ich meine es ist nicht tot und sonst was. Aber sie nehmen immer mehr den Leuten die Hoffnung. Die Spielerzahl Begrenzung war damals nur Vorübergehend. Die Abschaffung der Festung, wurde nie ersetzt, es wurde mal gesagt und? Man hat den Hauptstadtkampf angepasst, warum net mit die Festungen die mal dazu gehört haben. Man bringt einfach mal Patchnotestückchen wie zum 1.3.6 heraus ohne 0 Kommentar. Warum nimmt man vom Machi mal Mindestreichweite weg? Warum gibt man dne Leuten 50% schneller Casttime auf Ziele unter 20 Yard? Warum? Wieso machen die dat. Weil die Rangeklassen beim Burgenkampf nichts zu tun haben? Ne Zeitlang drufte man als Meele ja net mal runter, weil man nicht geheilt wurde, da man schön in der Burg zu warten hat. Auch da nie was passiert, dass man als Meel mal was zu tun bekommt während die Tore noch verschlossen sind. 

Es ist ein PVP SPiel. Man brauch kein Content, dass ist teilweise korreget. Aber zu meinen, dass sich die Idee zur Beta so perfekt entwickelt hat. Das man nur polishing betreiben müssten, ist auch bissel schwach. Das würde heißen, die Kunden sind Abgesprungen, weil WAR Für sie viel zu hartes PVP war und ist. Klar hartes PVP ist WAR nicht. Es ist auch kein reines PVP spiel, sonst würde es Instanzen geben um die man im PVP kämpft, davon gibt es aber recht wenige. Dann würde es PQs geben um die man kämpft, davon gibt es recht wenige. Man kämpft, um ein PVE Gebiet wie Länder der Toten, nicht wirklich in dem Gebiet um die Vorherschaft. 

Nein Patchen ist nicht Mythics stärke. Sie bringen ein Patch und kommentieren ihn kaum vorher. Wie jetzt die Änderungen zu Patch 1.3.6. Wird da erklärt warum sie diese Änderungen machen oder ist es jedem sofort klar, warum sie dass so machen? Meine die Range Klassen wie BW haben keine Minimum Range und Schattenkrieger ist genau so wie Machinist und Squigherda eine Range Klasse, also weg mit der Minimum Range? Ja aber haben alle drei Klassen net eine besondere Mechanik, einen Spielstil, der ihn diese Einschränkung gegeben hat. Weil sie halt sonst gewisse Dinge können, die sie vorher nicht konnten. 50% schneller Casten ist stärker als Schaden erhöhen. Einfach weil der Schade zu einem Schlechter Verhinderbar wird, also CC wird damit noch ein stückchen schwerer Einzusetzen und zum anderen, weil die DPS damit enorm Schwanken können. Effektiv bleiben sie gleich. Aber wenn der Caster halt 1,5 Sek zaubert, wo er vorher 3,0 Sek hatte. Kann er zwei mal Kritten, wo er nur einmal gekonnt hätte. Kann zweimal in der Zeit catsen, wo der Heiler eine Heilung bringt. Aber nein Begründet wird es nicht. 
Nach einem Patch und Vor einem Patch bringen sie aber immer ihre Briefe und darin erzählen sie ihre tollen Pläne und super Ideen, ihres unvergleichlichen Teams. Das ist halt ihr Problem. Weswegen sie auch an Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren und mit ihren Patches oft danneben liegen. Weil sie immer ihre Patches als erfolg verkaufen. Die Sterne sind ein gutes Beispiel dafür. 
Ja die Comm wollte eine Änderung. Der Grund waren aber nicht die Sterne selbst. Das ist ein Nebeneffekt. Das Problem wenn deine Stadt täglich brennt, hast du 0 Chance auf Sterne zu holen. Das heißt du musst fast 24/7 da sein und lauern. Dann fix mit paar Gilden alle PQs belegen und Gas geben, dass du die sterne so weit bekommst und die Items besorgen kannst. Jetzt nimmt man die Bedeutung der Sterne einfach weg. Ja und? War das eigentlich das Problem. War das Problem beim CC Patch, dass die Leute sich aufgeregt haben immer im CC zu stehen und deswegen diese Immunität kommen musste. Diese Probleme, sind Effekte und Folgen von anderen Ursachen. AE CC ist recht verbreitet bei WAR, single CC aberauch und Single CC ist überlebenswichtig für einige Klasse. Wenn ich als Hexe den BW net am Casten hintern kann, bin ich tot. Wenn ich es kann ist es er. Wenn aber ein Trottel vorher AE CC macht und der BW schnell rein hüpft und sich die Immunität zu holen, taja hat man 0 Chancen was zu machen. Die Sterne genau so. Ist nicht das Problem zu diesem Zeitpunkt gewesen, dass die Überzahl der einen Seite die Sterne der anderen Stadt zunicht gemahct hat? Kann man net jetzt, nach dem Underdogsystem (was ne billige Lösung ist und an sich nur auf Servern klappt, wo auch ständig wechsel ist und man davon was hat. Net die Server auf den zur Uhrzeit X die eine Seite und Nachts nach 0:00 die Uhrzeit Y die andere Seite das sagen hat) die Sterne wieder einführen? Oder ist der Patch die Lösung auf das Stern Problem gewesen.
die Sterne hatten eine Bedeutung, die Festungen alle auch und nichts davon ist je zurück gepatcht wurden oder wieder eingebaut mit neuer Bedeutung. Jetzt sind die Sterne an sich so gut wie egal. Aber wozu mach ich dann die PQs und gebe meiner Stadt Sterne? Vorher hatte man als Unterzahl nur dadurch ne Chance, dass man dauer On ist und kurz nach dem überrennen durch den Feind, vollgas geben und Sterne holen. Wer zur Falsche Zeit, Zeit hat, hat nie was davon gehabt.
Auch die NSC Händler aus den Burgen wurden raus genommen und in die Haupstadt verpflanzt, weil die Überzahl einfach immer Vorteile hat in diesem Spiel. T2 und T3 ist von Überzahl dominiert. Wer die hat, hat es einfacher. Aber die NSC Händler sind nicht das Problem. Sie können ein guter Grund sein eine Burg zu erobern. Raus genommen und nie wieder rein gebaut oder eine andere Idee dafür gehabt.
Man hat also PVP Content heraus genommen und wenig nach geliefert.

Ja es wollten einige ein DAoC 2 genau. DAoC1 hatte ein paar gute Idee. Das waren die großen RVR Lakes. Die 3 Fraktionen und das man um diese Burgen kämpfen konnte und deren Kontrolle erhalten. Das man so ein PVP Instanz hatte, um die man kämpfte. Hat das WAR? WAR hat keinen großen RVR Lake mit vielen Burgen, lauter kleine. WAR hat leider auch 2 Fraktionen, nicht drei. Was auch ein Fehler war. WOW hat es gezeigt und WOW ist kein PVP spiel und dort war es schon belastend, in der Unterzahl zu sein auf PVP Server. Haben sie Instanzen um die man kämpft, gut sie haben Länder der Toten. Aber im Land der Toten macht man fürs PVP dann doch recht wenig. Außer man hat genug Leute da und der Gegner wechselt gerade zur Kontrolle. Da kann man glaub ich noch recht fix reagieren kann. Aber richtig RVR im LAnd der Toten gibt es net. Wer keinen Rezzer dabei hat, taja stirbt und darf die Zone verlassen, wenn sie einem nicht gehört. 

Die RVR Lakes wurden auch nie angepasst, nie wurde was gemacht. Die Burgen haben ne 2. Rampe bekommen und zu diesem Zeitpunkt, hat man natürlich die Zonen anpassen müssen. Mythic hat dies als Sieg gefeiert und gezeigt, was sie so tolles gepatch hatten. Fliegende Steine weggepatcht ... toll. Aber dann auch damit gleich mal einige Buch einträge zu nichte gemacht. Meine nichts gegen das sie so patchen, dann sollten sie es aber net so kommentieren. ALs würde man mega super geile Typen haben, die voll alles super patchen. Das man wichtiger Dinge wie Bucheinträge völlig weg macht und unwichtige, wie ein Fliegender Stein, denn man denk ich auch mal so mit patchen kann, nicht. Diese Bucheinträge bekommt man net mehr wenn man zu hoch ist oder nur unter übelen Wegen und mit etwas Glück (an den Wachen vorbei etc.) Man ist ja dieses tolle Huhn.


----------



## Pente (18. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Solange es was am Coregame zu machen gibt, sollen sie es doch lieber fertig machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hätten sie das Spiel lieber fertig gemacht trifft auf den Release-Zeitpunkt zu. Das Spiel hätte locker noch 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit benötigt bevor man es hätte releasen sollen. Aber EA wollte es ja unbedingt vor dem WoW Addon auf den Markt werfen, ein Kampf den man einfach mit einem derart unfertigem Produkt nicht gewinnen konnte. Man merkt heute wie damals zu Beta-Zeiten noch wie sehr Mythic vom ursprünglichem Kurs abgewichen ist nur um einen früheren Releasezeitpunkt zu ermöglichen was leider eine der größten Fehlentscheidungen war, denn die ursprünglich versprochene und geplante WAR-Version war das was sich die über 1 Mio Spieler die es zu Release kauften gewünscht / erhofft hatten.

Beispiele? Klar:

1.) Die Public-Quests waren vom Grunddesign her ganz anders geplant als sie später umgesetzt wurden. Das Zwergen vs Greenskin Gebiet war das Erste das designed wurde und das merkt man auch am PQ Design. Viele PQs, vorallem noch im Tier 1 und 2 laufen auf einen direkten Konflikt der Fraktionen hinaus. Nur eine der beiden Fraktionen kann die PQ erfolgreich abschließen. Das führt praktisch zwangsläufig zum PvP während des "PvE Auftrags", denn beide Fraktionen wollen schließlich die PQ beenden und die Belohnung für sich beanspruchen. Das System wurde leider verworfen. Die meisten PQs im Spiel und in den neueren Gebieten sind dann nur noch für eine von beiden Fraktionen designed. Sehr schade denn das nimmt den PvP Aspekt wieder raus und genau in diesem Punkt wurden sie ihrem eigenem "WAR is everywhere" bereits das erste Mal untreu. 

2.) Ursprünglich sollte ein System eingebaut werden welches sich merkt welche NPCs man getötet hat und wieviele davon. Dieses System ist auch heute noch im Wälzer des Wissens verankert. Viele fragen sich wozu das eigentlich mitzählt, nur damit man für die ein oder andere Sorte NPCs einen tollen Titel bekommt? Nein. Dieses System ist Teil einer versprochenen Mechanik bei deren Vorstellung Mythic selbst sich noch über MMOs wie WoW lustig machte. Ich habe das Beispiel das Mythic selbst (um genauer zu sein Paul Barnett) brachte sogar noch im Kopf: "In vielen MMORPGs ist es so, dass man einen NPC auf einem Feld stehen sieht, umzingelt von Bären. Man kämpft sich zu diesem NPC durch, tötet all die Bären und der NPC sagt einem dann >>ooooooh hier sind soviele Bären bitte töte doch 20 für mich<<. 20 Bären? Hey ich habe doch gerade schon 30 getötet um überhaupt zu dir zu kommen. Dies wird es in Warhammer nicht geben, der NPC wird wissen, dass ihr bereits die 20 Bären getötet habt und euch direkt hierfür belohnen." .... Ja auch diese Mechanik gibt es in einer abgeschwächten Variante im Spiel: die Kopfgeld NPCs. Leider galt dieses im Ansatz echt geniale System nur für die Kopfgeld NPCs im "fertigen" Spiel. Ich hatte oft genug Momente in denen ich zahlreiche Trolle u.d.g. erlegte um dann den Auftrag zu erhalten eben diese zu töten. Hätte man das System wirklich konsequent eingebaut wie Mythic es präsentierte dann hätte Mythic sich beim Questdesign enorm viel mehr Mühe geben müssen denn man hätte einen großen Teil der aktuellen Warhammer Quests einfach so im "Vorbeigehen" erledigt. Für's Spielerlebnis hätte ich es besser gefunden denn dann hätte Mythic mehr wirklich storybasierte Quests implementieren müssen so wie es SW:ToR im Moment verspricht (mal sehen ob sie dies halten können).

3.) Die Meisterschaften. Ja ich habe Beta von Anfang an gespielt und ja ich kenne das ursprüngliche System noch sehr gut. Es waren richtige Talentbäume mit Verzweigungen und sogar mit Quests / Questreihen um bestimmte Talente freischalten zu können. Wie sagte Sterntaler mal so schön "wenn ihr zum Beispiel Bogenschießen lernen wollt dann könnt ihr dies in eurem Talentbaum skillen, aber dazu müsst ihr ersteinmal eine Quest absolvieren in der ihr den Umgang mit dem Bogen lernt". Das ursprüngliche System war einfach nur genial und hätte bis Dato seinesgleichen gesucht. Leider wich das Ganze zum Wohle des angestrebten Releasetermins irgendwann dann der heute im Spiel befindlichen abgespeckten Version.

4.) Die gegnerische Hauptstadt sollte gebrandschatzt werden und der feindliche König sowie die erbeuteten Schätze in die eigene Stadt eskortiert werden. Diese Eskorte wiederum hätte der gerade unterlegene Feind angreifen und plündern können. Tolles System auf dem Papier, leider wurde auch dies nichtmal im Ansatz umgesetzt, was wirklich sehr sehr schade ist denn das hätte den Städteraids enorm viel Flair gegeben. Das macht doch PvP erst aus. Klar ist man auch mal der Unterlegene aber dann will man seinen "Rachegelüsten" doch auch mal nachgeben und den glorreichen Siegern in einem Hinterhalt noch eins reinwürgen um ihre Beute zu mindern.

Ich könnte die Liste wirklich ins unermessliche fortführen und viele würden dann auch verstehen wieso trotz all der Performance-Verbesserungen usw das Spiel für mich und viele viele andere nach wie vor einfach bei weitem nicht das ist was Mythic ursprünglich plante und präsentierte. Das soll nicht heißen, dass das Spiel schlecht ist und keinen Spaß macht, es heißt nur, dass Mythic vom ursprünglichem Pfad sehr weit abgekommen ist und das nur damit das Spiel möglichst früh auf den Markt kommen kann. Ohne den enormen Release-Druck durch EA hätte Mythic selbst sicher gern noch 1-2 Jahre mit dem Release gewartet und dann den Spielern das Spiel präsentiert das sie selbst sich so gewünsch hatten. Da sie jedoch Releasen mussten, mussten viele gute Ideen und hervorragende Konzepte einer schnellen, einfachen Lösung weichen. Sehr schade.


----------



## Dominau (18. Juli 2010)

Wenn ich mir die ganzen Punkte ansehe die Pente da aufgelistet hat finde ich es echt schade das sowas nicht ins Spiel gekommen ist.
Das hört sich alles sehr geil an. Da merkt man das sich die Typen auch Gedanken gemacht haben. Atm merkt man davon ja nicht viel, meiner Meinung nach.
Sieht immernoch sehr unfertig aus das ganze.


----------



## Pymonte (18. Juli 2010)

Pente schrieb:


> Hätten sie das Spiel lieber fertig gemacht trifft auf den Release-Zeitpunkt zu. Das Spiel hätte locker noch 1 Jahr Entwicklungszeit benötigt bevor man es hätte releasen sollen. Aber EA wollte es ja unbedingt vor dem WoW Addon auf den Markt werfen, ein Kampf den man einfach mit einem derart unfertigem Produkt nicht gewinnen konnte. Man merkt heute wie damals zu Beta-Zeiten noch wie sehr Mythic vom ursprünglichem Kurs abgewichen ist nur um einen früheren Releasezeitpunkt zu ermöglichen was leider eine der größten Fehlentscheidungen war, denn die ursprünglich versprochene und geplante WAR-Version war das was sich die über 1 Mio Spieler die es zu Release kauften gewünscht / erhofft hatten.



Stimme ich dir voll und ganz zu. Das Mythic druck bekommen hat sieht man überall im Spiel, auch daran, dass die Elfen ca 1/4 der Entwicklungszeit von den Zwergen hatten. So war es aber bei AoC auch und das heißt ja nicht, dass ein Spiel schlecht sein muss. Fertigstellen kann man es ja eh nie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mythic hat nun eben fast 2 Jahre zum beenden des Grundspiels gebraucht, aber deswegen mache ich mich auch nicht heiß. Was würde es mir auch bringen? Das Spiel läuft definitiv besser und wenn sie "fertig" sind, kann dann auch mal was Neues kommen.

Zu 1 + 2 sage ich nur /sign, obwohls auch hier ein paar Designentscheidungen gibt. PQs, wo man immer vom Gegner gestört werden kann, haben den Hang, sehr einseitig zu verlaufen. Da eine Seite die andere dominiert und sich immer besser ausstattet, während die andere nciht mehr weiter kommt. Aber zum Thema RvR PQs hab ich ja auch schon so einige Zeilen ins GOA Forum geschrieben. Und die neuen Hauptstädte sind ja auch nichts anderes, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass auch Mythic das System häufiger nutzen wird (LdT sind ja auch häufig RvR-PvE-PQ). Bezüglich der Bounty Hunter: wie du schon sagtest, man hätte dann zusätzlich mehr Storyquests einbauen müssen, da sonst der Geschichts und Spielfluss stark verlorenen gegangen wäre. Dies hätte aber auch zu einer Inflation an Exp geführt. Denn dann hätte ich in einem Levelbereich vielleicht 4 mal so viele Quests gehabt, die aber dennoch nciht mehr GesamtExp ergeben hätten. Das wäre dann nach dem Motto gelaufen: 15min Questen = 25% der EP eines Scs in der selben Zeit. Nicht wirklich anspornend, vor allem, da sich die Spielzeit ungemein verlängert hätte. Aber zumindest zum Teil hätte (oder hat) man es ja so gemacht.
Ähnliches übrigens auch mit den "versteckten" Quests, die ja auch mehr eine Spielerentscheidung enthalten sollen. Nun meist einfach nur ein Stück Story in der Landschaft sind, welches ohne Aufwand mit 2-3 mal klicken abgehandelt ist.



> 3.) Die Meisterschaften. Ja ich habe Beta von Anfang an gespielt und ja ich kenne das ursprüngliche System noch sehr gut. Es waren richtige Talentbäume mit Verzweigungen und sogar mit Quests / Questreihen um bestimmte Talente freischalten zu können. Wie sagte Sterntaler mal so schön "wenn ihr zum Beispiel Bogenschießen lernen wollt dann könnt ihr dies in eurem Talentbaum skillen, aber dazu müsst ihr ersteinmal eine Quest absolvieren in der ihr den Umgang mit dem Bogen lernt". Das ursprüngliche System war einfach nur genial und hätte bis Dato seinesgleichen gesucht. Leider wich das Ganze zum Wohle des angestrebten Releasetermins irgendwann dann der heute im Spiel befindlichen abgespeckten Version.



Skillbäume neigen dazu, sehr einseitig zu werden. Das beweist auch WoW, wo fast jede Klasse eine optimale PvE und PvP Skillung hat. Experimentalskillungen bringen meist weniger. Dies liegt aber auch nur an ihrer Komplexität. Die MMO Bäume (zumindest der nicht Sandbox MMOs) sind natürlich sehr auf die Spielmechanik beschränkt. D.h. man kann sie zum Teil auch ausskillen. Ein echter Skilltree muss aber wesentlich größer sein, sodass man ihn niemals komplett füllen kann. So wie in einigen Single RPGs, EvE oder den meisten P'n'P. Natürlich ist dort nicht alles so schön grafisch aufgeteilt, geht bei der Masse meist auch nicht, aber dort hat man meist so viele Talente, Fertigkeiten und auch Attribute, dass man sich in viele Richtungen spezialisieren kann. Alles andere verkommt eh meist zu einer optimal Skillung mit wenig Variation. Nicht umsonst sind selbst die neuen WoW Skilltrees sehr klein und erinnern doch stark an eine leicht verzweigt Variante der WAR Mastery Paths (Btw, viele Dinge aus Kataklysm erinnern an Dinge aus WAR 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Die Paths erlauben auch Spezialisierung und Anpassung, mit genügend vielfalt. Sie wirken natürlich einseitiger, aber das ist nur der Schein der trügt. Würde das Design der Path geändert werden, so könnte man schön einen WoW Baum darstellen, ohne das sich was am Pfad ändert.



> 4.) Die gegnerische Hauptstadt sollte gebrandschatzt werden und der feindliche König sowie die erbeuteten Schätze in die eigene Stadt eskortiert werden. Diese Eskorte wiederum hätte der gerade unterlegene Feind angreifen und plündern können. Tolles System auf dem Papier, leider wurde auch dies nichtmal im Ansatz umgesetzt, was wirklich sehr sehr schade ist denn das hätte den Städteraids enorm viel Flair gegeben. Das macht doch PvP erst aus. Klar ist man auch mal der Unterlegene aber dann will man seinen "Rachegelüsten" doch auch mal nachgeben und den glorreichen Siegern in einem Hinterhalt noch eins reinwürgen um ihre Beute zu mindern.


Also die Hauptstädte brandschatz man definitiv, eher sprengt man sie ja fast 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das mit der Eskorte war eine nette Idee, aber niemals umsetzbar. Damit das funktioniert, hätte man nur einmal den König besiegen dürfen. (sonst würden ja 5 oder 6 Eskorten mit dem gleichen König zur Stadt laufen). Das hätte bedeutet, dass alle Spieler in einer Stadtzone gewesen wären und es dennoch halbwegs laufen müsste + balance + ein angemessener Schwierigkeitsgrad. Das war ein Traum, ein nette Idee, ähnlich den sich verändernden Chars, aber in so einem MMO kaum sinnvoll umsetzbar. Ja, man könnte auch warten, bis die Hauptstadtinstanzen alle beendet sind und einen Eskort machen, aber da jeder unterschiedlich schnell ist, wird da kaum einer noch 45min warten, bis die letzten endlich fertig sind. Diese 40 Mann wiederum müssen sich dann den vollen Zorn der Feinde stellen. Und was sollte es denn geben? Ohne Belohnung würde das vielleicht 1-2 mal gemacht werden, dann nie wieder. Leider. Mit Belohung wäre es schon wieder so eine fragwürdige Sache. Bestrafung der Gewinner? Verursacht nur Spielerfrust. Die Idee war nett, aber so nicht umsetzbar. Dann lieber einen NPC durch eine RvR Zone eskortieren lassen für eine RvR PQ. Das ist einfacher umzusetzen.


----------



## Pente (18. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Also die Hauptstädte brandschatz man definitiv, eher sprengt man sie ja fast
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Du hast den Punkt erkannt. Ursprünglich wäre der Stadtraid einer Fraktion direkt dann vorbei gewesen sobald in einer der offenen Königs-Instanzen dieser bezwungen wird. Die weiteren offenen Instanzen hätten zwar noch den Kampf beenden können aber der Raid an sich auf die Stadt hätte beendet sein sollen. Folglich hätte es auch nur eine Eskorte gegeben und genau so war es auch geplant. Als siegreiche Fraktion eskortiert man den Loot in die eigene Stadt. Der König sollte nie tot umfallen und Loot droppen so wie man es aus WoW kennt! Das war so nie geplant und in der Beta wurde bis zu letzt sogar beim Königskampf-Test selbst noch an dieser Aussage festgehalten. Den Loot für den gefallen König sowie die gefallene Stadt hätte es für alle Beteiligten erst in der eigenen Stadt geben sollen. Je länger man in der gegnerischen Stadt ist desto mehr Loot hat man den man nach Hause bringt. Das hätte sehr sehr viele Probleme mit sich gebracht die man jedoch durchaus lösen hätte können wenn man noch minimum 1-2 Jahre mehr Entwicklungszeit gehabt hätte. Seit Release war ein Städteraid einfach nicht das heroische Erlebnis das es hätte sein müssen und als welches es dem Kunden angepriesen und verkauft wurde. Es war im Bezug auf Stadtraids auch geplant, dass die gegnerische Fraktion von NPC Massen aus der Stadt vertrieben wird. Je länger man in der Stadt ist desto mehr und desto stärkere NPCs hätten spawnen sollen um letztendlich die Stadt zurück zu erobern. Das wäre episch / heroisch und eine richtige Schlacht um die Stadt und der Vorherrschaft in dieser gewesen. Auch sollte es ursprünglich garnicht möglich sein die geplünderte Hauptstadt nach dem Raid zu betreten sofern man unterliegt und die Stadt bis auf 1 Stern sinkt. Deshalb und nur deshalb gibt es die Händler und "Schwarzmärkte" vor der Stadt. Dort hätten die Preise deutlich höher sein sollen.

Kurz: der Stadtkampf war bei weitem noch nie das was Mythic versprochen und geplant hatte und ist es bis heute noch nicht. Was natürlich nicht heißt, dass die aktuelle Version keinen Spaß machen kann oder schlecht wäre. Darum geht es mir garnicht. Ich möchte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen wieso so enorm viele Spieler so dermaßen enttäuscht sind über die Entwicklung die das Spiel von den ersten Ankündigungen, über die Beta, das Release bis hin zum heutigen Tage genommen hat. Und von dem was Warhammer Online einmal hätte werden sollen ist das Spiel heute weiter entfernt denn jemals zuvor.


----------



## Gernulf (19. Juli 2010)

Ich stimme dem voll und ganz zu, weil das was damals zugesichert wurde und was aktuell und wohl auch bis zur Serverabschaltung vorhanden ist,kann unterschiedlicher nicht sein! Es wurden viele gute Sachen verworfen, weil der Zeitdruck einfach zu groß war! Was hat man nicht über AoC gelacht und das sowas im WAR nicht passieren würde...naja ich vermute das AoC aktuell besser dasteht!

Ansonsten sind viele Dinge, die man nun wohl nicht mehr ins Spiel reinbringen wird, da die Spielerzahlen fehlen und somit kein Geld für da ist!

Und was noch für mich persönlich schlecht ist, seit dem Wiedereinstieg fliege ich sehr oft aus dem Spiel (Pixelgrafik inkl. Standbild, so das ich neu starten muß)!
Entweder hat WAR einige Fehler im System, meine Grafuikkarte gibt den Geist auf oder alternativ es ist zu warm! 
Wobei ich 5+ Stunden EVE-Online ohne Probleme spielen kann und nichts passiert, was meiner Meinung nach Hitze und defekte Grafikkarte ausschließt!
Auch habe ich das Laufwerk auf defekte Cluster gescannt...was dann auch als Grund ausfällt!
Ich finde es echt nicht so toll, das ich ständig im PvP Kriselgrafik sehe und den PC neustarten muß, da nichts mehr geht!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (19. Juli 2010)

Aber für genau das, patchen sie nicht effektiv. Sie sind fertig, sie betreiben polishing. So wird es gern gesagt und damit sind sie fertig. Sie greifen zu wenig ein, in Spielmechaniken oder schauen sich wahre Probleme an. Content haben sie gebracht. Sie haben lieber die Zeit in Länder der Toten gesteckt und in eine Instanz, die gut aussieht aber die Instanz ist echt überflüssig. Sie haben lieber bei Problemen wie CC, ne Immunität eingeführt. Selbst Blizzi, die ja eigentlich von einigen als Leute angesehen werden die nichts mit ihrem MMO machen, sondern es nur anpassen und Geld verlangen, wollen im CC tiefgreifender werden. Mythic hat bei 0 begonnen mit ihrem MMO, hätte von DAoC lernen können, wegen den Masterysystem, Renown etc. hat es aber nicht. Sie haben was neues machen wollen, haben sie aber nicht.
Sie hätten so viele Optionen umsetzten können. Neben Pentes Idee, hätte man nur mal die Foren durchstöbern können. Gab genug Vorschläge und auch zur Zeiten von der Beta etc.
Was wurde aber umgesetzt.
Das geheule. Es gab keine Berufe, wurde umgesetzt. Es war zu Frei im PVP rum zulaufen, gab es dass Huhn, damit die Ganger ja nichts machen können (bei Eve Online ist Gangen jetzt nichts schlimmes es ist alltäglich und damit muss man Leben, ist PVP) ... aber anstatt Level abzuschaffen oder Maxlevel ab T1 zu haben ... nein Level für jedes Tier. Sie haben zu starken AE, alle AE generft (nicht da wo es wirklich Probleme gab) alle ob 10 Sek CD oder nur GCD. Die Leute haben geheult, weil die Festungen zu langweilig sind (meine ist nochmal ne Burg und davon 3 Stück), wurden einfach die Festungen abgeschafft. War die stabilität nicht da, Spielerbegrenzung. Haben die Spieler geheult, dass es keine Händler für Renownitems in ihren Städten gab ... bam haben sie welche eingeführt. HAben die Spieler geheult das ihre Sterne zu wichtig sind und sie keine bekommen, bam wurden die Sterne unwichtig. Aber es wurde nie wirklich daran was je gepatcht. Es wurde nicht angepasst. Es wurde nie wirklich mal überlegt, was man ändern könnte damit die Überzahl/Unterzahl in einem Verhältniss steht. Damit beide Seite einen Grund haben im RVR zu sein und nicht nur die eine auf die andere wartet. Man bekommt den Renownkontrollbonus auch nur, wenn man in der selbne Zone ist. Es wurde geheult, dass es fürs Verteidigen nichts gab ... bumm macht man die Items für Verteidiger. Aber nicht wirklich für das Kämpfen um die Burg. 
In meinen Augen hat Mythic oft den einfachen Weg gewählt. Weil sie erkannt haben, dass einiges von ihrer Planung nicht aufgeht. Aber nicht das sie dafür ersatz gesucht haben, es verbessert haben oder mal angepasst. Bis jetzt nur abgeschaft, vom eigentlich PVP Content. 

Daher fehlt dieser Ausgleich. Das sie CC Nerfen ist klar, er war zu stark. Aber das was damals kam. Hätten die auch sofort nach 1 Monat bringen können. DAfür müssen net Leute 6 Monate Überlegen und Denken. Das war nur ... Plan B. Plan A war damals ein ganz anderer und der ging net auf. 
Sie haben zu einem ineffektiv geplant und sehr viele Konzepte nicht zu Ende Gedacht.
Sie haben sehr ineffektiv am Anfang gepatcht. Eh der AE NErf und die 2. Rampe da waren, sind ja Monate ins Land gegangen wo viele Kunden abgesprungen waren.
Sie hätten nach Lich King kommen können, 2 Monate später und die ersten Abspringer hätten sie ködern können.
Sie hätten viel mehr und tiefgreifender Patchen müssen, also nur dieses Oberflächliche kurzzeitige. Auf lange sicht fahren gilt bei einem MMO. Nicht das man fix ein Problem löst, dass es erstmal net da ist und man andere Probleme bearbeiten kann. Dann Lieber Probleme auf Platz 1 setzten, wie die Perfomancen und daran immer weiter arbeiten. Es gab bis jetzt keinen wirklichen großen Klassen Patch. Immer kleine Patches, wo einfach mal Skills geändert werden, ohen Begründung. Aber kein tiefgreifender Patch für alle. Immer hier mal was, nächsten Patch dort was usw. Nie wirklich wir patchen jetzt mal groß die Klassen und dann nehmen wir uns mit jedem Patch nochmal 1-3 Klassen genauer vor. Nein schnell den Spalta reinbringen und weils besser ging den Slayer, nicht weil man sonst einen Eisenbrecher 2 hätte. 

Sie haben zu einem auf den falschen Teil der Comm gehört. Auf diese Leute die einfach alles wollten. Sie hätten sagen können es gibt keine Berufe, es gibt halt noch keine Hochelfen Zonen usw. Hätte niemals wer was dagegen gehabt. Weil es besser ist, weniger im Grundpakett zu haben, dafür aber bessere Konzepte zu liefern. So haben sie alles geliefert, was sie einst gesagt haben. Außer Haupstädte. Aber an sich haben sie fast alles geliefert. Kill Collectoren, PQs, Hauptstadtraid etc. Aber die Umsetztung war enorm billig und enorm schnell schnell. Aber dannach kam eben nicht der Patch, der gezeigt hätte, dass sie es jetzt richtig machen wollen. Sondern die Patch die gezeigt haben, dass sie ihren STand haben und diesen nicht verändern wollen, sondern nur pollieren. Das ist aber zu wenig. Im RVR gibt es zu wenig und dat PVE in WAR ist langweilig. Nicht das es kein COntent ist, dass Ziel ist PVP usw. jaja klar. ABer warum haben sie dann so viel PVE eingeführt? X Quests, X Killcollectoren, X PQS? Wenn es kein Fokus ist. 
Die Trennung vom PVE und PVP in ZOnen, wäre von der Leistung besser gewessen und man hätte mehr Optionen gehabt. Ich hoffe sie machen es im T4. Das man dort PVE und PVP Trennt und damit eben beides besser ausbauen kann. Als wenn man alles in eine Zone wirft. Denn so kann ich PVP nur anpassen, wenn ich die PVE Zone mit bewege. Wenn ich beides Trenne, kann ich beides Unabhängig von einander bearbeiten.

Sie haben halt am Anfang zu viel Versprochen und versucht alles einzuhalten, dass sie dabei vergessen haben. Das weniger mehr hätte sein können. Sie haben zu viel gewollt, aber zu wenig effekitv geplant. So das es immer mehr zum Problem wird. Am Ende müssen sie Klassen Spiegeln und sie fast gleich setzten, weil sonst eine Seite nur Vorteile hat. Jetzt haben sie Jobs, als müssen sie damit wsa machen. Jetzt haben sie Hochelfen und Zwergenzonen, also müssen sie damit was machen. Sie haben PVE Content, also müssen sie damit auch was machen usw. Sie hätten deutlich weniger sich aufladen können und dann deutlich schönere Patches liefern können. WAR macht auch mir mal spaß, kurzzeitig ist es richtig lustig. ABer es fehlt dieser Anreiz lange dabei zu sein und Items und Renownpunkte sind es nicht. Nur rumspringen damit ich mir ein besseres Item leisten kann, ist kein PVP. Ich mach am Ende mit dem besseren Item ja das selbe. Bei Eve hab ich bald Battlecruiser V, da gehts dann weiter Richtung Fleet Commander Ships. Klar ist es am Ende genau das selbe. Ich fliege Missi und PVP, für Loot und Geld. Aber ich steige im PVP auf. Nicht das ich am Ende das selbe machen. Also mit einem noch größeren Schiff, immer mehr Feinde kille. Sondern ich kann dann im PVP Tarnkappen Bomber fliegen, Suporrten, Reppen, Tanken etc. 
Bei WAR steigt man zwar auch teilweise auf, aber die Items ermöglichen einen nur den Job den man ausgesucht hat besser zu machen. Aber man macht genau das selbe wie vorher. Nur jetzt lebt man im Tankwall halt länger. Ich Liebe Tanken, ich liebe Zwerge und es hat mir auch spaß gemacht auf Huss zwischen den Tor Flügeln zu stehen. Doch auf dauer, in jedem Tier dann das selbe und Leveln wurde mit der Zeit langweiliger. SC gehen seltener auf, oft ist eine Seite recht gut überlegen, selten gibt es dieses richtige coole Kämpfen. Wenn dann macht es spaß und wenn net, dauert dass SC fast sie selbe Zeit, nru gefühlt länger. Nur als Lohn gab es nichts, wenn man net paar Feinde killt. Wenn die zu gutes EQ haben und Erfahrung, bekommt man 0 vom SC ab. Fast 0 und verbringt genau so viel Zeit, wie wenn es läuft und man was bekommt.
Dann lieber langweilig Skellete, Geier oder Viecher im Land der Toten killen. Da kommt man zwar net auf gutes RR, aber wenigstne auf Level, dmait man bissel im RVR überlebt. Denn je länger man lebt, um so mehr bekommt man. Ist man tot muss man Respawnen und das im ungünstigen FAll weit weg von der Schlacht oder man wartet bis zum Rezz und bekommt erst dann was. Auch hier, hat Mythic nie was gemacht. Das man auch tot eben was bekommt und wenn man Rezz bekommt, steht man eben auf. Kein Annehmen oder Ablehnen. Ist doch eh egal, stirbt man eben Instant. Was ist schon dabei =). 
Warum ja und nein sagen. So kann man auch die Leecher dann erkennen. Warum daS huhn Leuten geben, die zu Hoch vom Level sind. Item Level reduzieren, Level reduzieren und fertig. Wer leecht wird ein Huhn und fertig. Nicht wenn man mal 20 Sek im SC Lager steht, dass geht mal schneller als ein Lieb ist. Es dauert ja immer bis man wieder bei dem Camp ist und dann muss man noch raus laufen. Nein find das Huhn ist ne coole Bestrafung für FAule Renowndiebe. Aber der Tot sollte keine Strafe in Form von nichts bekommen sein. Dann stell ich mich als Meele gleich nahe am Tor und mach ab und zu was, dass ich bissel was abbekomme. Als Tank stelle ich mich dann zum Lord und mach Hold the Line nahc aussen und geb Quest ab. Fertig, da bekomme ich was und geh 0 Risiko ein zu sterben. Viel mehr bekomme ich net, wenn ich runter springe und Leute versuche zu killen. Da werd ich durch zu spätes rezzen noch um Punkte gebracht.

Also am Ende haben sie nicht wirklich geschaut, was im RVR auch passiert. Es macht mal spaß, keine Frage. Aber für die Dauer haben sie nie was geschaffen und patchen ist oft auch nur eher, kurz weg und dann weiter.


----------



## Pymonte (19. Juli 2010)

Golrik, man kann a) nie alles machen, das geht nicht. b) hat DAoC nun 8 oder 9 Jahre Entwicklungszeit unter der Haube, die kann man beim besten Willen nicht in ein neues Spiel quetschen.
Effektiv Patchen musst du mir mal erklären? Alles machen und noch 10 mal mehr? Wirtschaftlich und menschlich unmöglich.

GDG nicht sinnvoll? Was ist denn das beste Set im Spiel. Kleiner Tip: Sicherlich nicht Souverän.
Blizzard wird viel Anti CC entfernen, das klingt mir sehr nach WAR, wo der CC auch stark generft wurde. Es gibt btw auch viel Single CC, gerade seit den CC Überarbeitungen (Zelot, Magus, HK, SK und ihre SPiegelklassen).

Das nur als kleiner Abriss. Hab keine Zeit mehr ^^


----------



## Virthu (20. Juli 2010)

Gernulf schrieb:


> Und was noch für mich persönlich schlecht ist, seit dem Wiedereinstieg fliege ich sehr oft aus dem Spiel (Pixelgrafik inkl. Standbild, so das ich neu starten muß)!
> Entweder hat WAR einige Fehler im System, meine Grafuikkarte gibt den Geist auf oder alternativ es ist zu warm!
> Wobei ich 5+ Stunden EVE-Online ohne Probleme spielen kann und nichts passiert, was meiner Meinung nach Hitze und defekte Grafikkarte ausschließt!
> Auch habe ich das Laufwerk auf defekte Cluster gescannt...was dann auch als Grund ausfällt!
> Ich finde es echt nicht so toll, das ich ständig im PvP Kriselgrafik sehe und den PC neustarten muß, da nichts mehr geht!



so fings bei mir auch an, bis die grafikkarte vor 3D anwendungen vollkommen kapitulierte. erst in AoC bei hohen details, dann in Aion und schliesslich lief nichteinmal EvE länger als 10 minuten. je nach schaden reichts dann nichtmal für 2D.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (20. Juli 2010)

@Pente

Nicht zu vergessen das RvR ursprünglich ohne Keeps geplant war. Die BOs sollten auch einen spielerischen Sinn erhalten. Beides geändert wurden. BOs unterschieden sich quasi nur noch grafisch.

Einer der grössten Fehler Mythics. Mit den Keeps haben sie anfangs evtl. ein paar Daoc Spieler geködert (ob die geblieben sind wage ich zu bezweifeln), aber massentauglich ist das Konzept nicht wirklich.


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (20. Juli 2010)

Nein man soll ja net DAoC rein quetschen. Aber bei DAoC gab es gute Ansätze, welche dne Leuten damals gefallen haben und dat waren große RVR Lakes und eben auch 3 Fraktionen. Es gab aber auch schlechtes. DAs war teilweise die Klassen Balanced und deren Konzepte, die halt alt sind und leider auch streckenweise Items und dieses RVRRangzeug. Was nicht zwingend so beliebt war.

Nein Blizzard hält sich nicht an WAR, die schauen von den ab. CC ist bei WAR net generft, er wurde effektiv eingeschränkt auf nur 1 Versuch. Der Unterschied ist einfach. Blizzard will den CC net nerfen. Das ist net ihr Plan. Sie wollen die Gegenmittel verringern und auf ein Level bringen, dass klassen die vom CC leben damit wieder umgehen können. Denn es ist schon nervig, dass fast jeder jetzt Anti CC Talente, Skills und ähnliches hat. Daher wollen sie dahin gehend denn CC Stärken. Doch Blizzard hat wenige AE CCs. Die haben eingie, recht gute. Aber sie sind nicht so verbreitet oder zählen nicht gegen Immunität, wie einige Moralsklls. Was auch wieder seltsam ist. Der GCD gilt für die Moralskills, obwohl die ja Retten sollen oder recht brutal Töten. Aber andere Dinge gelten nicht, weil sie ja Moral Skills sind? Was ist jetzt Sinn des Moralskill. ISt er was besonderes und außerhalb der normalen Skill Ordnung oder ist er ein 0815 Skill, der einfach mal viel viel stärker sein soll als die anderen Skills? 

Die Änderung am CC find ich ok, dass er Abgeschwächt wird. Aber nicht wie? Warum hat man so viel CC in diesem Spiel. Warum net mal schauen wer alles CC hat und wer es wirklich braucht. Tanks in meinen Augen brauchen viel CC, damit sie andere Klassen stören können und somit "Aggro" bedeuten oder ihre Leute Schützen können. Also eben Aufgabe eines Tanks. Schaden soll der net machen. Wozu auch? Ich überlebe dafür mehr als alle anderen. Nur will ichauch mehr mahcen können als Guard auf 5 weitere Leute, Eidfreund auf denn, der Gerade Probleme bekommt und Hold the Line. Ich will aktiv was machen und an der Ramme stehen, klicken raus gehen Schildwall an und rann. Klicken raus gehen und Hold the Line an, klicken, raus gehen Grudge in AP und Holde the Line klicken und raus Hold the Line (was net mehr so lange dann hält) klicken und raus wieder Schildwall klicken usw. Ist nicht gerade spannend, dass bei jedem Tor. Durch Eidfreund mit am Tor, hab ich fast immer 100 Grudge und kann gut AP reggen, besser als Schwertmeister es je könnten. Auch hier find ich ertsaunlich, dass man net mal was macht. Aber Minimum Range einfach mal weg. Einfach so. Aber dem Schwarz Ork und Schwertmeister die selbe Taktikt wegen AP Reg geben, geht nicht? Beide Klassen haben im Groben die selbe Mechanik, nur eine kann AP regen aktiv und die andere net? 
Sind AP Regsachen nicht seltsam gestaffelt. Der Sigi kann AP regen, der Erzmagier über ein Skill, der Schama garnicht und nur AP Preiskosten Senkung? Aber AP klauen kann fast keiner, nur ganz wenige und die sind damit dann recht hart, gegen Klassen die keine Reg haben. 
Auch hier wirkt es, als wäre dass AP REg und AP perfekt und man müsste nur hier und da anpassen. Als würde es super laufen und ausgewogen sein?

Nein Mythic macht mir zu wenig Tiefgreifende Änderungen und wenn wird es nicht Begründet. Absorbschilde vor Rüstung und Co. ... ja warum? Weil sie zu stark waren auchzo ... ja warum hat man nicht dort einfach die Schilde angepasst reduziert und ein paar Abgeschaft und auf passive Schadensminderung umgestellt? Gerade Schwertmeister hat so viel Schilde, da kann man doch eins machen wo er 10% weniger Schaden bekommt, wenn es aktiv ist? Einfach davor und dannach patcht man die Schilde 40% Stärker oder wie hoch man es genommen hatte. Soso ein Tank mit Reduzierung um 50-80 Prozent (weiß jetzt net was cap war und ist), wird von diesem Effekt anders profitierne als ein Zauberer mit 20-40% und weniger Avoid, also mehr Schaden gegen das Schild. Weil die Schilde zu stark waren. WArum hat man sie dann erst eingeführt? Warum mussten es Absorbschilde sein. Meine GW hat doch gezeigt das es gute Möglichkeiten gibt Schaden zu reduzieren, Leute vor Schaden zu schützen etc. Es gibt Orte da geht es nicht wirklich ohne Proter. Warum haben sie überhaupt diese Typischen Heilerklassen eingeführt, wollten sie net das man net einfach nur in der 2. REihe steht und heilt abschaffen? War es nicht Sinn und Zweck. Klar Erzmagier auf Dot/Hot ist natürlich nicht nur Heilen. Das die einzige Kombo in der seien Mechanik aufgeht und Schama genau so. In der Kombo bekommt er teilweise sogar enorm viel RR, wenn er noch paar direkte Hots verteilt und bissel buffed obwohl er nichts macht. Er kann gezielt doten und hoten, sowie Schützen/Heilen. Was effektiv wäre. Er könnte aber auch alles doten, alles versuchen zu hoten und AE HEilung wirken. Was mehr RR bedeutet, viel mehr. Aber wirklich reisen tut er damit nicht. Auch hier die Frage? Soll das so sein. Warum ändern sie in einem Patch wirklich was und gehen mal los und machen was. ABer dannach nie wieder, so als würde die 1 Änderung vollkommen Ausreichen und vollkommen perfekt sein. So das man nur kleinigkeiten ändern muss.
Ich muss wirklich sagen Mythic hat zu viel Angekündigt, viel zu viel in ein Spiel umsetzten wollen. Was sie nie geschaft hätten und auch haben. Sie haben zwar fast alles was sie gesagt haben drin, aber dass eher schlecht als Recht. Aber vom Patchen her haben fast nur PVP COntent abgeschwächt, unwichtiger gemacht oder abgeschaft. Aber wirklich zurück gepatcht, daran was geändert oder einen Tiefgreifenden Patch wieder wirklich verbessert ... nein. 1 großes Problem 1 Großer Patch. Meine bei der Perfomance hatten sie auch net gesagt 1 Patch und Problem weg? Warum dann bei anderen wie Hauptstadt, Festungen, Spielerzahlen, CC, die wenigen Klassen die mal was bekommen hatten an größeren Patches, die STerne bei den Hauptstädte usw. Warum dort einmal und dann nied wieder? Weil die Probleme weg sind? NEin weil die Whiner und Heuler vor dem Patch es gesagt hatte und damit musste es gemacht werden.
Ich glaub auch Mythic hat auf die falsche Community gehört. Sonst kann man sich das Huhn nicht erklären, warum es doch Berufe gibt usw.


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2010)

Btw wäre es für Warhammer typischer gewesen, wirklich nur BfOs zu haben und kaum bis keine Keeps. Normalerweise spielt man ja im TTop auch nur Feldschlachten. Finde es Schade, dass man da auf die Community gehört hat. Oder das GW da nicht eingeschritten ist. Denn ohne Rückzugsmöglichkeiten in eine Burg wäre es echt um den Kampf und nicht um den Lock gegangen.


----------



## Gernulf (20. Juli 2010)

Virthu schrieb:


> so fings bei mir auch an, bis die grafikkarte vor 3D anwendungen vollkommen kapitulierte. erst in AoC bei hohen details, dann in Aion und schliesslich lief nichteinmal EvE länger als 10 minuten. je nach schaden reichts dann nichtmal für 2D.


Also könnte es wirklich die Grafikkarte sein, die so langsam den Geist aufgibt? Um ehrlich zu sein ist aber auch EVE-Online grafiklastig sowie AoC und Spiele wie Mount & Blade: Warband,
welche aber tadellos laufen und das länger wie 2 oder 3 Stunden!
Das Geld für eine neue Grafikkarte ist ja auch nicht so schnell zusammen, vor allen da ich keine ATI möchte!


----------



## Pymonte (20. Juli 2010)

Eve ist nicht so grafiklastig wie AoC, EvE konnte ich auf max. Details spielen, AoC bei weitem nicht^^


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Eve ist nicht so grafiklastig wie AoC, EvE konnte ich auf max. Details spielen, AoC bei weitem nicht^^



So wie ich das verstanden habe läuft AoC (sowie Eve oder Mount and Blade) bei ihm einwandfrei, nur WAR stürzt ab.


Versuch mal den Cache Ordner zu löschen und überprüf auch mal die Temperaturen des Prozessors. WAR ist vergleichsweise viel CPU-lastiger als die meisten Games.


----------



## Gernulf (20. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe läuft AoC (sowie Eve oder Mount and Blade) bei ihm einwandfrei, nur WAR stürzt ab.
> 
> 
> Versuch mal den Cache Ordner zu löschen und überprüf auch mal die Temperaturen des Prozessors. WAR ist vergleichsweise viel CPU-lastiger als die meisten Games.


Hmm sobald ich heute nach hause komme! Mal schauen ob ich so ein Tool habe...evtl. vom MB Hersteller?!
Beim Cache Ordner bin ich nun etwas überfragt ... geht es um den Windows Temp-Ordner, den man regelmäßig löschen sollte oder direkt ein WAR-Cache Ordner?
Bin momentan am Firmen PC ohne Admirechte, daher kann ich nicht schnell mal nachschauen! Zu Hause verwende ich Win Vista 64 Bit und vor meiner Pause (6-8 Monate, waren es), gab es mit der selben hardware kein Problem. Wobei ich aber den aktl. Client per Download habe und nicht von der CE-DVD - weil aktueller!


----------



## Gernulf (20. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe läuft AoC (sowie Eve oder Mount and Blade) bei ihm einwandfrei, nur WAR stürzt ab. Versuch mal den Cache Ordner zu löschen und überprüf auch mal die Temperaturen des Prozessors. WAR ist vergleichsweise viel CPU-lastiger als die meisten Games.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OldboyX (20. Juli 2010)

Die Temperaturen sind völlig normal, das kann man jedenfalls schon sagen. 

Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass kein sonstiges Spiel oder 3d Anwendung betroffen ist und nur bei WAR das Problem auftritt?

In dem Fall wird die Diagnose schwer und man muss durchprobieren

- WAR neu installieren
- Alle Addons runternehmen
- Auf minimalen Grafikeinstellungen versuchen
- Grafiktreiber aktualisieren
- Soundtreiber aktualisieren
- Chipsatztreiber aktualisieren
- RAM Speicher testen, vlt nutzt WAR Ram Bereiche die sonstige Spiele nicht benutzen 
- Alles was im Hintergrund läuft schließen (sofern möglich)
- Windows neu aufsetzen und WAR neu installieren (sofern Zeit und Lust dazu vorhanden)
usw.


----------



## Casp (20. Juli 2010)

Du hast so recht, Pente, und es ist so traurig...


----------



## Gernulf (20. Juli 2010)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Die Temperaturen sind völlig normal, das kann man jedenfalls schon sagen.
> 
> Habe ich richtig verstanden, dass kein sonstiges Spiel oder 3d Anwendung betroffen ist und nur bei WAR das Problem auftritt?
> 
> ...


Jupp nur bei WAR!
1.)Werde ich am WE machen.
2.)Ich verwende keine Addons.
3.)Habe ich bereits gemacht, ohne Erfolg.
4.)Es ist der vorletzte Grafiktreiber drauf, weil die neusten alle Macken haben.
5.)Aktuell
6.)Aktuell
7.)getestet
8.) bis auf Antiviren und InternetFirewall sowie Fritz!Boxist alles alles aus
9.) Wurde gerade erst vor 2 Wochen neu installiert (siehe 5&6)

Festplatte auf fehler kontrolliert, zwecks def. Cluster - negativ
Wenn ich nicht vorher auch schon die selber Hardware gehabt hätte inkl. 64 Bit, würde ich es ja darauf schieben...aber naja!


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (21. Juli 2010)

Aber bei dem Table Top läuft man in Regs rum, mit Standarten und dazu kommt noch, dass magier nicht gerade häufig vorkommen. Das Feuermagier auch gemieden werden und es Magie Patzer gab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Nein die Burgen sind Top, die Umsetzung davon ist nur eher schwach. Ich find Schade das man eben in jeder Zone ein Lake bauen musste. So das jede Zone beide Seiten Feinde haben. Das wirkt doof als hochelf, wenn man sein Land verteidigt und der Feind schon eigentlich vor Lothern steht. Alles was man also bis dahin gemacht hat, ist an sich völlig umsonst gewesen. Weil am Ende ja eh der Feind vor Lothern steht. Daher wäre ein großer Lake schöner und das PVE Unabhängig davon. Da kann man im PVE Missionen und durch Quests erzählen, wie Ultuhan fällt und wo dann die Invasiond es Feindes in stocken gerät. Meine schön und Gut das Finnubar Ultuhan offen lässt. Aber ich glaub Tethlis hatte damals die Bürgermiliz eingeführt und genau deswegen wurden die Dunkelelfen damals auch sehr hart zurück geschlagen. Sie waren auch im inneren Königreich, aber dass mit absicht. Man zerstörte sogar eigene Dörfer und vernichtete Ernten, damit der Feind verhungert und demoralisiert wird. Ich meine Ultuhan erobert man net mal fix und geht durch alles durch, nur weil ein Teil der Armee fehlt. Die Speerträger der Hochelfen, sind den Dunkelelfen ebenwürdig und mag sein das Elite der DE stärker ist. Aber dennoch ist eine REihe auf Hochelfenspeerträgern, die um ihr Land kämpfen selbst für Elite der Dunkelelfen kein Zuckerschlegen. Daher bin ich halt auch entäuscht, dass die Hochelfen so als Weichliche 0815 Elfen dargestellt werden, was sie nicth sind. Sie sind nicht gut, sie sind keine Musiker in Zeiten von Kriegen und Villen gibt es in einigen Landstrichen schon garnicht. VOrallem nicht am üblichen Landepunkt. Die Bürgermiliz muss niemand einberufen. Die kommt von selbst und sammeln sich nicht bei Villen, sondern in Burgen, FEstungen und Wehranlagen. Wozu sind die da? 

Nein ich staune das GW bei so viel ja gesagt hat und bei anderen sollen sie dann Nein gesagt haben? Wenn ich so daran denke, wo man WOW angefangen hat. Man dann so Orte gesehen hat, die man aus WCI, WCII und WCIII kannte. Der Blackrock war zu seiner Zeit schon beeindruckend. Ironforge sah schon schön aus usw. Das Spiel ist Uralt und dennoch war es zu der Zeit sehr schön. Bei WAR fehlen mir so einige Dinge. Klar sieht die Feuerakademie cool aus. Aber der Tempel Sigmars? Laut Beschreibung ist er der größte Tempel und hat die höchsten Türme, außer man kann die Himmels Akademie sehen ... aber die sieht nicht jeder =). Der Weiße Turm war für mich sehr interessant. Denn wollt ich als Hochelfenfan sehen. Bis ich mal festgestellt habe, dass ich ihn nur als DE sehe oder ich gehe über die Zonen Grenze. Also warum man diesen Ort net als Gemeinsame PQ gemahct hat oder gar als Lake und dann laufen dort Drachen rum und Zeug? Woher kommen die Drachen? Die Hochelfen haben nicht so viele Drachen und ist der Turm jetzt net klein. Aber auch nicht wirklich beeindruckend Groß. Er ist halt ein typisches Gebäude. Kein Unique aussehen. Diese Art von Turm gibt es irgendwo als BO oder in einer Burg. Also wie der Tempel des Khain oder der Schrein, mit dem Wittwenmacher. Nicht wirklich was besonderes oder halt schönes. Einfach ein Altar, denn man bei jeden Dunkelelfen Schrein genommen hat. 
Weiß net klar haben sie wenig Zeit für die HE gehabt. Aber dann frag ich mich, warum setzt man sie dann um? So ist es halt schnell fertig gemacht. Die Story ist eher grauenhaft. WEnn ich bedenke, dass die Hochelfen in ihrem eigenen Land oft weniger Ahnung haben und der Feind sie überrascht, frag ich mich wie die dat vorher überlebt haben? 

Sie haben eben Zeit in Punkte investiert, die sie auch weglassen hätten können und niemand hätte sie sofort dafür bestraft. Lieber sagen, wir schaffen die Hochelfen nicht und wollen sie aber schon gestalten und ihre Bauwerke hübsch wirken lassen. Als wenn man sich sehr stark an die Masstäbe vom Table Top hält. Einige der Türme sehen seltsam dürre aus. Meine wie kommt man bis zur Spitze? Ist da ne Leiter in der Mitte? Dann lieber die Zeit die man in die Hochelfengebiete gesteckt hat, in Imperium und Zwerge stecken. Das die noch hübschde stimmige PQs bekommen hätte etc. 
Also man muss halt wirklich sagen, dass Mythic die Zeit, die man hatte nicht wirklich effetkiv verteilt hat und erst gegen Ende, wo es wirklich nichts mehr zu retten gab, gesagt hat Lothern wird es nicht geben. Wenn ich mit Altdorf anschaue bin ich darüber froh. Ich will keine Lother Magie Akademie haben, in der Teclis Boss ist, keine Kampfschule in der Tyrion sitzt (der eigentlich niemals in Lothern warten würde. Ich meine Mr. T ist schon hart. Wir haben hier die Gebrüder T., die beiden ziehen los und die DE haben sogar Respekt und Angst vor ihnen ... welches Volk kann sowas von seinen Helden behaupten? Das die DE den Feind eine Art Respekt zollen) und als Krönung hätte dann der Ultrakrieger Finnubar gewartet. Der zwar an sich kein Krieger ist, sondern eher ein "Weltoffener" Elf. Natürlich nicht so offen, dass er das Imperium über Ultuhan stellt. Wenn das Imperium zu Grunde geht, geht nicht gleich die Welt unter und Altdorf ist niemals das Imperium. Da fehlen noch genug Städte und in der Gesichte des Imperiums gab es riesige Invasionen von Feinden, die meistens zwei Provinzen richtig geplündert haben und dann auch ins Stocken gekommen sind. Wir reden also von einer Umsetzung, die einfach mal viel zu weit gegangen ist. Klar mag das Imperium angeschwächt sein, die Zwerge wenige usw. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man über die so drüber rennt wie als wären sie nicht da und dann versammeln die isch in Altdorf zur Lage Besprechung und jeder Elf und Ork reist mal in die Chaoswelt, in eine wichtige "Stadt" des Tzeentchs und kommt zurück ohne folgen. Das wirkt alles etwas so ... nicht stimmig.

zur not mal google nutzen oder andere Suchmaschinen und WAR, sowie Grafikprobleme suche lassen. Das Prob an WAR ist immernoch, dass irgendwie einige Kombis enorm gut laufen und andere Kombis net so toll oder suchst in Foren wie Warhammeralliance und halt deren offizellen mal bissel nach solchen Problemen.


----------



## Peraine1 (30. Juli 2010)

Pymonte schrieb:


> na zum Glück wurde ja schon im Forum gesagt, dass die Festungen nicht mehr so lange auf sich warten lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Sorry Pymonte, eigentlich reite ich ja nicht gerne auf Sachen herum. Aber aus dem aktuellen Interview mit Carrier hier auf Buffed zu lesen : _" Wir sehen uns auch die Festungen noch einmal an. Es könnte sein, dass sie eines Tages zurückkehren"


_Könnte? Sieht mir ja gar nicht aus wie kommen auf jeden Fall bald, wie versprochen sondern eher wie das typische Wischiwaschi-Geschwätz. Könnte, wollte, wir schließen nie irgendwas aus, wir schauen uns das mal an, wie beraten darüber, wir finden die Idee ganz aufregend. Die Politik von Mythic *G*


----------



## Golrik Eisenfaust (30. Juli 2010)

Jap ich meine die letzten Patches waren schon nicht schlecht.
Aber in diesem Interview ist oft könnte drin und natürlich auf die Frage, was so die Spieler erwarten können ^^ "Tolle Sache" so nach dem Motto. Also nichts konkretes oder direkt mal gesagt. "Ja wir planen jetzt in Richtung Open RVR noch weiter zu gehen, schauen uns diese Gebiete an und werden da sehr wahrscheinlich was anpassen. Einige neue Sachen einführen, damit es interessanter wird." nichts davon so richtig. Alles halt wie immer, völlig offen und groß reden von dem was war und dem was wird. 
Meine der jetztige Patch und der davor, sind nicht schlecht. Nur brauchen sie lange um zu patchen, dann patchen sie auch net wirklich so Mega viel und Klassen ändern sie wirklich sehr wenig was und wenn wird es selten wirklich begründet.
Wenn sich daran nichts ändert und der nächste Patch wieder X Monate auf sich warten lässt und am Ende wieder nur Oberflächlich was ändert, dann denk ich hören langsam auch Alte Hasen auf.


----------



## Jéra - Die Nachtwache (30. Juli 2010)

Vielleicht sind die News ja auch "nur" die Pets aus dem White-Dwarf-Artikel?

http://ao-lai.blog.de/2010/06/27/haustiere-warhammer-online-8872888/

Ich habe eben mein Interview an Andy geschickt. Schauen wir was von der Seite kommt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yitu


----------



## jack theripper (30. Juli 2010)

sie will doch bloß im Interview nichts verraten deswegen weicht Sie diesen Fragen so aus. Auf der GC wird Sie schon mehr aus sich rauskommen da wette ich drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoraros (31. Juli 2010)

Jéra schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die News ja auch "nur" die Pets aus dem White-Dwarf-Artikel?
> 
> http://ao-lai.blog.d...online-8872888/
> 
> ...



Ich glaube da wird ein wenig mehr kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

